# *2007 BaY ArEa LAYITLOW PICNIC* ∙



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

* LOCS 650 AND I HAVE DECIDED TO THROW THE 1ST ANNUAL BAY AREA/ NORTHERN CALIFORNIA LAYITLOW.COM PICNIC *

IT WILL BE HELD AT QUARRY PARK IN FREMONT CALIFORNIA, ITS GOT A NICE LAKE YOU CAN EVEN GO FISHING AT WITH A PERMIT....... THE COST TO GET INTO THE PARK IS 5 DOLLARS TO PARK PER CAR AND 2 DOLLARS FOR DOGS....... AFTER WE CAN ALL HEAD OUT TO SAM'S BURGERS AND KICK IT :biggrin: I WILL POST DIRECTIONS WHEN I GET HOME......

THANKS TO ENRIQUE 650 FOR THE ART WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

damm. same day as my cousins wedding.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

IM THERE :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 27 2007, 07:50 PM~8409093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IN THE CITY OF FREMONT... WHERE THEY GIVE TICKETS FOR ROLLING 13'S ON CARS


----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

IM THERE BRO AND DONT TRIP IF YOU NEED SOME ART DONE JUST LET ME NO BRO . uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 27 2007, 05:59 PM~8409139
> *IN THE CITY OF FREMONT... WHERE THEY GIVE TICKETS FOR ROLLING 13'S ON CARS
> *


ACTUALLY BAY AREA BOSSES C.C. HAD THEIR PICNIC THERE LAST WEEKEND AND NO PROBLEMS OCCURED, THE COPS EVEN CAME AND ASKED FOR THOSE DRINKING TO PUT THE BOTTLES SOMEWHERE UN-NOTICABLE

UNLESS YOU GO TO FRESNO YOUR GOING TO HAVE ISSUES WITH LAW ENFORCEMENT


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

thats free fish day and my moms bday no show for me thats why i didnt do ours that day . that was the day i was thinking about at first as well


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 27 2007, 08:08 PM~8409219
> *ACTUALLY BAY AREA BOSSES C.C. HAD THEIR PICNIC THERE LAST WEEKEND AND NO PROBLEMS OCCURED, THE COPS EVEN CAME AND ASKED FOR THOSE DRINKING TO PUT THE BOTTLES SOMEWHERE UN-NOTICABLE
> 
> UNLESS YOU GO TO FRESNO YOUR GOING TO HAVE ISSUES WITH LAW ENFORCEMENT
> *



I'M DOWN TO GO BUT HOPE ITS NOT LIKE THE LIFES FINEST PICNIC A COUPLE OF YEARS BACK WHEN FREMONT PD CAME THOUGH TOOK PICTURES OF EVERONES CAR AND THEN GANGTASK FORCE CAME, 2 DAYS LATER THEY PICKED UP ANYONE WHO WAS ON PAROLE/PROBATION FOR BEING AT THE PICNIC...JUST A HEADS UP HOMIE...


----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

AND AFTER THE PICNIC LIKE MY HOMIE REGAL KING SAID WE WILL GO TO


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 27 2007, 07:13 PM~8409270
> *I'M DOWN TO GO BUT HOPE ITS NOT LIKE THE LIFES FINEST PICNIC A COUPLE OF YEARS BACK WHEN FREMONT PD CAME THOUGH TOOK PICTURES OF EVERONES CAR AND THEN GANGTASK FORCE CAME, 2 DAYS LATER THEY PICKED UP ANYONE WHO WAS ON PAROLE/PROBATION FOR BEING AT THE PICNIC...JUST A HEADS UP HOMIE...
> *


thge pininc was 2 days long dam u guys pininc was long as fuck :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

REGAL KING WHO ARE YOU ROLLING WITH.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 27 2007, 06:13 PM~8409270
> *I'M DOWN TO GO BUT HOPE ITS NOT LIKE THE LIFES FINEST PICNIC A COUPLE OF YEARS BACK WHEN FREMONT PD CAME THOUGH TOOK PICTURES OF EVERONES CAR AND THEN GANGTASK FORCE CAME, 2 DAYS LATER THEY PICKED UP ANYONE WHO WAS ON PAROLE/PROBATION FOR BEING AT THE PICNIC...JUST A HEADS UP HOMIE...
> *


Thanks for the heads up homie 

I am actually getting a reserved area for that date....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by enrique650_@Jul 27 2007, 06:18 PM~8409304
> *REGAL KING WHO ARE YOU ROLLING WITH.
> *


:dunno: probably hook up with Locs and everyone at sam's and caravan out together.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 27 2007, 08:22 PM~8409339
> *Thanks for the heads up homie
> 
> I am actually getting a reserved area for that date....
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by enrique650_@Jul 27 2007, 06:15 PM~8409279
> *AND AFTER THE PICNIC LIKE MY HOMIE REGAL KING SAID WE WILL GO TO
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

yeah, that was all bad that year! :angry: quarry lake is cool though, alot better than lake elizabeth wich is right next to the pd (what were we thinkin! :biggrin: ) . there was no issues at bay area bosses bbq! you know i will be there!  



> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 27 2007, 08:13 PM~8409270
> *I'M DOWN TO GO BUT HOPE ITS NOT LIKE THE LIFES FINEST PICNIC A COUPLE OF YEARS BACK WHEN FREMONT PD CAME THOUGH TOOK PICTURES OF EVERONES CAR AND THEN GANGTASK FORCE CAME, 2 DAYS LATER THEY PICKED UP ANYONE WHO WAS ON PAROLE/PROBATION FOR BEING AT THE PICNIC...JUST A HEADS UP HOMIE...
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jul 27 2007, 06:44 PM~8409481
> *yeah, that was all bad that year! :angry:  quarry lake is cool though, alot better than lake elizabeth wich is right next to the pd (what were we thinkin! :biggrin: ) . there was no issues at bay area bosses bbq! you know i will be there!
> *


* LIFE'S FINEST C.C. *
ALWAYS PUTS IT DOWN HOPE TO SEE YOUR ENTIRE CLUB THERE.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jul 27 2007, 08:44 PM~8409481
> *yeah, that was all bad that year! :angry:  quarry lake is cool though, alot better than lake elizabeth wich is right next to the pd (what were we thinkin! :biggrin: ) . there was no issues at bay area bosses bbq! you know i will be there!
> *


I KNOW IT WAS ALL BAD....IF NOT WE CAN RUN TO THE FARM ACROSS THE STREET...  MY HOMIE THAT OWNS THE FARM ACROSS THE STREET SAID FROM THE STOP SIGN NORTH IS UNION CITY AND ANYTHING SOUTH IS FREMONT...RIGHT ON THE LINE


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i thought it was a lay it low bbq, we only have about 8 people on here :biggrin: ! nah, i will see whats up, im sure you will see the entire club sunday if you go to our bbq



> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 27 2007, 08:48 PM~8409515
> * LIFE'S FINEST C.C.
> ALWAYS PUTS IT DOWN HOPE TO SEE YOUR ENTIRE CLUB THERE.
> *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 27 2007, 06:22 PM~8409339
> *I am actually getting a reserved area for that date....
> *


  thats the way to do it bro. reserve it, that way no one can beat you to the spot. and if they do, just show them your paperwork that you have it all resevred :biggrin: 

i hadto give some people the boot when they were trying to hold the tables i reserved for the l.i.l picnic out here. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LuxuriouS will be there for sure


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Meet up at Sam's and all head to the park. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

I WILL MOST LIKELY DEFINATLY B THERE....

EVERYONE COME AND SUPPORT LOCS AND REGALKING FOR THROWING THIS PICNIC.....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

I will be there .... :biggrin: 

but on the real the BBQ we had the cops were cool and rangers didn't mess with us and we had about 50 - 60 cars that day and everything ran cool .... 

See everyone out there ....


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 27 2007, 11:40 PM~8411393
> *I will be there ....  :biggrin:
> 
> but on the real the BBQ we had the cops were cool and rangers didn't mess with us and we had about 50 - 60 cars that day and everything ran cool ....
> ...



:0 SWEAR!?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 27 2007, 09:15 PM~8410507
> *LuxuriouS will be there for sure
> *


----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jul 27 2007, 10:02 PM~8410854
> *I WILL MOST LIKELY DEFINATLY B THERE....
> 
> EVERYONE COME AND SUPPORT LOCS AND REGALKING FOR THROWING THIS PICNIC.....
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Isnt there a show on that date?


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I'LL BE THERE!


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Jul 28 2007, 03:39 PM~8414727
> *me too  :biggrin:
> *


Coo the more the merryier bro....


Lets spread the word and support this 
BAY AREA LIL picnic......


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 28 2007, 04:23 PM~8414962
> *Isnt there a show on that date?
> *


:dunno: MAYBE BUT THERE'S SHOWS ALL THE TIME LETS SUPPORT THIS 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC AND KEEP IT GOIN FOR YEARS TO COME!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jul 28 2007, 06:33 PM~8415505
> *:dunno: MAYBE BUT THERE'S SHOWS ALL THE TIME LETS SUPPORT THIS 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC AND KEEP IT GOIN FOR YEARS TO COME!
> *



you guys still at the hop off??


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 28 2007, 06:53 PM~8415589
> *you guys still at the hop off??
> *



HELL NA WE ON THE WAY HOME WENT TO STORE CAME BACK THERE WAS LIK 2 CARS......


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jul 28 2007, 10:38 PM~8416996
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: hey didnt see you at SAMS tonight :dunno:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jul 29 2007, 12:18 AM~8417529
> *:wave: hey didnt see you at SAMS tonight :dunno:
> *


Hey did Supreme give some CD's to Eddie?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 29 2007, 12:22 AM~8417540
> *Hey did Supreme give some CD's to Eddie?
> *


yeah we are currently burning them......................................























just kidding bro im too young for that style of music :biggrin: 
i had em with me remind me tommorrow at the picnic


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 29 2007, 01:22 AM~8417540
> *Hey did Supreme give some CD's to Eddie?
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 28 2007, 04:23 PM~8414962
> *Isnt there a show on that date?
> *


Raul I know your going to come out and attend our picnic right?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jul 28 2007, 05:56 PM~8415341
> *I'LL BE THERE!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jul 29 2007, 08:45 AM~8418357
> *
> *



CAN WE BE EXPECTING YOU? :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

To The Top Come on Bay Area come and support the LayItLow family


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jul 29 2007, 12:47 PM~8419169
> *CAN WE BE EXPECTING YOU? :biggrin:
> *


no


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jul 29 2007, 01:27 PM~8419631
> *no
> *


Mammon !!!!!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

THIS IS GOING TO BE SORRY


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jul 29 2007, 01:27 PM~8419631
> *no
> *


WHY IS THAT?


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 29 2007, 03:11 PM~8420120
> *THIS IS GOING TO BE SORRY
> *


WHAT YOU MEAN?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 29 2007, 03:11 PM~8420120
> *THIS IS GOING TO BE SORRY
> *


:roflmao: Nobody is asking you to show up bro its open to whoever wants to come...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 29 2007, 04:19 PM~8420145
> *:roflmao: Nobody is asking you to show up bro its open to whoever wants to come...
> *


LOL.....I GOT ASK TWO TIMES YESTERDAY :roflmao: 
ITS KOO PEOPLE TRY TO PUT STUFF TOGETHER.....BUT GET TOGETHERS LIKE THIS ARE DUMB...MY 2 CENTS


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 29 2007, 03:23 PM~8420159
> *LOL.....I GOT ASK TWO TIMES YESTERDAY :roflmao:
> ITS KOO PEOPLE TRY TO PUT STUFF TOGETHER.....BUT GET TOGETHERS LIKE THIS ARE DUMB...MY 2 CENTS
> *


I don't understand why? I mean foo's be goin to car shows and spening close to 50 bucks to get in and show their rides when we can have a get together such as this and not pay shit and see the same exact rides, I mean IMO this is what lowriding is really about and crusin' of course !!!!


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 29 2007, 04:11 PM~8420383
> *I don't understand why? I mean foo's be goin to car shows and spening close to 50 bucks to get in and show their rides when we can have a get together such as this and not pay shit and see the same exact rides, I mean IMO this is what lowriding is really about and crusin' of course !!!!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 29 2007, 11:01 AM~8418896
> *Raul I know your going to come out and attend our picnic right?
> *


Well I already met you so??????


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 29 2007, 04:11 PM~8420383
> *I don't understand why? I mean foo's be goin to car shows and spening close to 50 bucks to get in and show their rides when we can have a get together such as this and not pay shit and see the same exact rides, I mean IMO this is what lowriding is really about and crusin' of course !!!!
> *


Yup... I totally agree :thumbsup:


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 29 2007, 03:19 PM~8420145
> *:roflmao: Nobody is asking you to show up bro its open to whoever wants to come...
> *


I guess it's because he didn't think of it first :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 29 2007, 03:11 PM~8420120
> *THIS IS GOING TO BE SORRY
> *


 :biggrin: 

It's because of people like you that lowriding is the way it is out here. 







asshole


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADDYGIRL_@Jul 30 2007, 12:03 PM~8426770
> *I guess it's because he didn't think of it first :biggrin:
> *



:rofl: :rofl: yeah thats what i was thinking :roflmao:


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Jul 30 2007, 12:08 PM~8426823
> *:biggrin:
> 
> It's because of people like you that lowriding is the way it is out here.
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADDYGIRL_@Jul 30 2007, 11:59 AM~8426734
> *Yup... I totally agree :thumbsup:
> *


Your Nelson's homegirl with that white cuddy right? :wave: I got mad respect for you cuz you a real rider I seen you out there on the switch and rollin........
Hope you make it out here to the picnic aint seen you in a while......


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 30 2007, 12:19 PM~8426903
> *Your Nelson's homegirl with that white cuddy right? :wave: I got mad respect for you cuz you a real rider I seen you out there on the switch and rollin........
> Hope you make it out here to the picnic aint seen you in a while......
> *


Yep that's me :biggrin: I moved to Santa Rosa almost 2 years ago to be with my hubby Nef "Juiced" with the red mazda monster hopper :0 ... We just got married and had a little boy. So yeah i've just been working and taking care of the family, and going to the shows with my husband in his truck. The cutty is just about ready, I've also picked up a few new projects that I've started on. But I will probably bring the cutty just cuz I miss hittin the switch!

We will see you out there :thumbsup:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT for LOCS650 and REGALKING


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Jul 30 2007, 01:08 PM~8426823
> *:biggrin:
> 
> It's because of people like you that lowriding is the way it is out here.
> ...


good point


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 29 2007, 04:04 PM~8420091
> *Mammon !!!!!!!
> *


mammoona :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jul 30 2007, 12:46 PM~8427118
> *mammoona  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Imma have someone kiddnap your ass and bring you cabron...... or I'll have some raiders mirrors and neon signs and I bet you'll show up :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Jul 30 2007, 01:08 PM~8426823
> *:biggrin:
> 
> It's because of people like you that lowriding is the way it is out here.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Jul 30 2007, 01:12 PM~8426853
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  yeah thats what i was thinking    :roflmao:
> *


your dumb mikey :biggrin: 
i would like to see more low lows out there...






we have enough shit on our hands ....
kos
blvd nights


best shit in the bay


----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

sup regal king whats new


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by enrique650_@Jul 30 2007, 03:43 PM~8428990
> *sup regal king whats new
> *


:wave:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

always nice to see diffrent people from all over come together for a good, family oriented event :thumbsup:


----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 30 2007, 04:46 PM~8429569
> *:wave:
> *



well how is it going with the picnic.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 31 2007, 10:54 AM~8436492
> *
> *


You going to the Sac show this weekend? We need to hook up so i can get those CD's bro :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 31 2007, 10:59 AM~8436528
> *You going to the Sac show this weekend? We need to hook up so i can get those CD's bro  :biggrin:
> *


Na don't think so, I'm planning on hitting up the Majestic's picnic down in L.A. But I can drop the cd's off for you at your pad homie


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 31 2007, 11:16 AM~8436656
> *Na don't think so, I'm planning on hitting up the Majestic's picnic down in L.A. But I can drop the cd's off for you at your pad homie
> 
> *


Sounds good hit me up then ....


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Cool this is in our backyard


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 30 2007, 01:52 PM~8427195
> *Imma have someone kiddnap your ass and bring you cabron...... or I'll have some raiders mirrors and neon signs and I bet you'll show up :biggrin:
> *


lol really cant its my moms bday :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Wuz up everybody. :wave: :wave:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Jul 30 2007, 11:08 AM~8426823
> *:biggrin:
> 
> It's because of people like you that lowriding is the way it is out here.
> ...


 :0


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

ill be there!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 3 2007, 02:14 PM~8465743
> *ill be there!
> *


im counting on you to be niggs !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

I WILL BE THERE TO SUPORT THE HOMIE REGAL KING AND LOC'S.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by enrique650_@Aug 3 2007, 06:30 PM~8467363
> *I WILL BE THERE TO SUPORT THE HOMIE REGAL KING AND LOC'S.
> *


good looking out bro


----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 4 2007, 06:38 PM~8472507
> *good looking out bro
> *



no problem bro. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 14 2007, 09:54 AM~8550706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

YOU KNOW I'LL BE THERE FOR THIS ONE!!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

damm homies sorry i cant make this one! my cuzz is getting married that day. 

TTT for the BAY!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

ThankZ G-Style..... :thumbsup:





Its all Good NorCal75..........
Next time.... or just come out to Sam's sometime bro


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 14 2007, 08:46 PM~8556319
> *
> Its all Good NorCal75..........
> Next time.... or just come out to Sam's sometime bro
> *


thinking about mashing out there this sat night. hopefully i can get some more people from the valley to roll out with me.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Aug 14 2007, 07:35 PM~8555553
> *YOU KNOW I'LL BE THERE FOR THIS ONE!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 14 2007, 08:54 PM~8556422
> *thinking about mashing out there this sat night. hopefully i can get some more people from the valley to roll out with me.
> *


Do it bro !!!!! Its going to be off the hook


----------



## SAPO (Oct 9, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAPO_@Aug 14 2007, 10:46 PM~8557600
> *uffin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Who Else.........


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

I'll be there ... maybe a little late though ....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 15 2007, 10:24 AM~8560265
> *
> *


My bad i thought you were talking about Sams for this saturday .... 
I will be at the Picnic bright and early .... before the geese even wake up ..... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 15 2007, 10:29 AM~8560294
> *My bad i thought you were talking about Sams for this saturday ....
> I will be at the Picnic bright and early .... before the geese even wake up .....  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


i thought you were trying to be funny because i got to sams like at 11pm on saturday


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 15 2007, 10:31 AM~8560309
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i thought you were trying to be funny because i got to sams like at 11pm on  saturday
> *


You got there at 11 .... i didn't see you .... i left right around that time .... i even texted you to see if you were going by .....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 15 2007, 10:36 AM~8560352
> *You got there at 11 .... i didn't see you .... i left right around that time .... i even texted you to see if you were going by .....
> *


I'll be there probably at 7 this time....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Who else is going to attend the LayitLow Picnic :dunno:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 19 2007, 12:17 PM~8588963
> *Who else is going to attend the LayitLow Picnic :dunno:
> *


Me :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Locs where u gunna be @ today so I can give you those cd's bro hit me up.......


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 20 2007, 11:19 AM~8596576
> *Locs where u gunna be @ today so I can give you those cd's bro hit me up.......
> *


What time bro? I get off of work at 5 and am back in the east bay by 6pm


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 20 2007, 11:30 AM~8596695
> *What time bro? I get off of work at 5 and am back in the east bay by 6pm
> *


Hit me up after 7pm bro


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 20 2007, 11:35 AM~8596736
> *Hit me up after 7pm bro
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 650 ReGaL (Jun 29, 2005)

*im going to be out there for sure reppin LIL !!!*


----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 19 2007, 12:17 PM~8588963
> *Who else is going to attend the LayitLow Picnic :dunno:
> *



:wave:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

I'll be there see ya


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Aug 21 2007, 08:18 PM~8611584
> *I'll be there see ya
> *


:wave: Wussup Ron? How ya been Homie?


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Aug 21 2007, 11:38 PM~8613445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you come out to this one i will go out to that one :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Aug 22 2007, 04:27 PM~8618633
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: WussuP PutoE :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

im only coming if E40 will be there homie :uh: :happysad:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 28 2007, 10:53 AM~8660024
> *im only coming if E40 will be there homie :uh:  :happysad:
> *


HE ONLY WANTS 10 GRAND :uh:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt cant wait


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 30 2007, 12:21 PM~8679029
> *ttt cant wait
> *


ME NEITHER SPECIALLY OF YOUR CUTTY GOING TO BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*SEPTEMBER 22ND......................................*


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 4 2007, 12:03 PM~8712472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 28 2007, 10:53 AM~8660024
> *im only coming if E40 will be there homie :uh:  :happysad:
> *




I GUESS U R STAYING HOME HUH :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt homies wish i could make it!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Sep 4 2007, 06:31 PM~8715457
> *ttt homies wish i could make it!
> *


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

***********************ATT**************ATT************************

IF ANYBODY HAS OR KNOWS SOMEBODY WHO HAS TAPE FOOTAGE OF WHAT HAPPEN AT THE SHOW(STREETLOW SAN JOSE) WITH THE COPS AND THE LADY..SHES BADLY BEAT UP AND HER HUSBAND IS LOOKING 4 A TAPE OF THE EVENT..PLEASE,PLEASE PM ME


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 1 2007, 10:35 AM~8691764
> *ME NEITHER SPECIALLY OF YOUR CUTTY GOING TO BE THERE  :biggrin:
> *


lol i thought u said ur regal was going to be there but forgot the frame is m.i.a :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 4 2007, 08:56 PM~8716337
> ************************ATT**************ATT************************
> 
> IF ANYBODY HAS OR KNOWS SOMEBODY WHO HAS TAPE FOOTAGE OF WHAT HAPPEN AT THE SHOW(STREETLOW SAN JOSE) WITH THE COPS AND THE LADY..SHES BADLY BEAT UP AND HER HUSBAND IS LOOKING 4 A TAPE  OF THE EVENT..PLEASE,PLEASE PM ME
> *


 :0 :0 :0 what happen


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Sep 4 2007, 08:13 PM~8716506
> *:0  :0  :0  what happen
> *


If you would have shown up you would know Putoe :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 4 2007, 09:24 PM~8716636
> *If you would have shown up you would know Putoe :biggrin:
> *


     :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Sep 5 2007, 02:07 PM~8722487
> *        :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

ssf650guy :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

HOPEFULLY THE WEATHER WILL BE NICE :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

any one gonna fish???


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider+Sep 10 2007, 12:28 PM~8758445-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

ILL be there , by the way if any one isnt doing anything this saturday come celebrate our second annual bbq with us this saturday


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Foe Sure homie, imma be at the Carnales Customs BBQ I got mad Love for you folks....... bring em all to the layitlow picnic homie


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 10 2007, 01:21 PM~8758832
> *ARE YOU GOING TO? MAYBE YOU CAN TEACH ME  :0
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Sep 11 2007, 07:21 PM~8769858
> *:0  :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## dough boy (Jun 12, 2007)

ill try to bring the jumpers for the kids not a fosho thing though but carnales will b there


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dough boy_@Sep 11 2007, 08:19 PM~8770454
> *ill try to bring the jumpers for the kids not a fosho thing though  but carnales will b there
> *


*CARNALES CUSTOMS IN THE HOUSE !!!*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=362261&st=0



FEEL FREE TO POST ON THIS THREAD AS WELL, MAYBE WE CAN GET SOME OF THE HOMIES FROM SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA TO SHOW UP*


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 11 2007, 06:22 PM~8769363
> *Foe Sure homie, imma be at the Carnales Customs BBQ I got mad Love for you folks....... bring em all to the layitlow picnic homie
> *


right on homie ill make sure 2 bring da bike.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigrick_@Sep 12 2007, 01:37 PM~8775657
> *right on homie ill make sure 2 bring da bike.
> 
> 
> ...




bring those girls 2 :biggrin:


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 12 2007, 01:39 PM~8775673
> *bring those girls 2  :biggrin:
> *


That might be a lil extra. :worship:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigrick_@Sep 12 2007, 01:58 PM~8775792
> *That might be a lil extra. :worship:
> *


Just gas money right :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 12 2007, 01:02 PM~8775817
> *Just gas money right  :biggrin:
> *


gas money damn with gas prices now days just tell them they can have all the beeer they want :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

yeah they want gass money, and theres a good chance they r gunna come 2 our bbq, so if you guys aint doin nothing on saturday come threw


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Believe it or not but........I just finished hosting "THE FEDERATION" here at my home for four days during a skateboard convention along with "LLOYD BANKS" and during that time I turned them onto LAYITLOW and how to keep track of the BAY AREA/SAC TOWN lowrider events !!!

We were going to go fishing and since there is opportunity to do such at your event, will make it easier for me to encourage them to come out and meet my fellow LAYITLOW peeps !!!!

Let me know what you guys think before I call em up !!!???!!!

MUSTANG SALLI


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Sep 13 2007, 11:58 PM~8788223
> *Believe it or not but........I just finished hosting "THE FEDERATION" here at my home for four days during a skateboard convention along with "LLOYD BANKS" and during that time I turned them onto LAYITLOW and how to keep track of the BAY AREA/SAC TOWN lowrider events !!!
> 
> We were going to go fishing and since there is opportunity to do such at your event, will make it easier for me to encourage them to come out and meet my fellow LAYITLOW peeps !!!!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

BRING THEM TO THE PICNIC BRO, IT WOULD BE OUR PLEASURE, AND I GOT YA'LL ON FOOD, PM ME IF YOUR SERIOUS


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuVwF80ydqA...related&search=


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

TELL EM' TO CHECK OUT THIS THREAD...........  



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=362232


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 14 2007, 12:33 PM~8791208
> *:wave:
> *




dammmmmmmmm homie u r popular on off topic :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 14 2007, 12:54 PM~8791350
> *dammmmmmmmm homie u r popular on off topic  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Sep 13 2007, 11:58 PM~8788223
> *Believe it or not but........I just finished hosting "THE FEDERATION" here at my home for four days during a skateboard convention along with "LLOYD BANKS" and during that time I turned them onto LAYITLOW and how to keep track of the BAY AREA/SAC TOWN lowrider events !!!
> 
> We were going to go fishing and since there is opportunity to do such at your event, will make it easier for me to encourage them to come out and meet my fellow LAYITLOW peeps !!!!
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Federation is currently out doin preformances, but might be back in town to stop by the picnic and show some love.

:thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

I'LL BE BRINGING "CHAGO'S DREAM" IF EVERYTHING GOES RIGHT....


----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

hope to get eney of my regals out there even if they are not done just to show suport to the homie regal king and loc's :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Sep 16 2007, 08:29 PM~8804603
> *I'LL BE BRINGING "CHAGO'S DREAM" IF EVERYTHING GOES RIGHT....
> 
> 
> ...


:0 that's would be great bro, Love that car and everything it stands for :thumbsup:


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

TTT


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 17 2007, 10:15 AM~8808388
> *:0 that's would be great bro, Love that car and everything it stands for :thumbsup:
> *


I THOUGHT IT WOULD ONLY BE RIGHT TO BRING IT, SINCE IT'S STORY STARTED HERE ON LAY IT LOW....


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

damm i need a trailer but i might come in my daily.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 18 2007, 07:31 AM~8815238
> *damm i need a trailer but i might come in my daily.
> *


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 18 2007, 07:31 AM~8815238
> *damm i need a trailer but i might come in my daily.
> *


YEAH RIGHT! YOU DON'T GO ANYWHERE OUT OF OAK PARK,CA 95820 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Sep 16 2007, 08:29 PM~8804603
> *I'LL BE BRINGING "CHAGO'S DREAM" IF EVERYTHING GOES RIGHT....
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: q vo Pauly


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 18 2007, 08:55 AM~8815722
> *YEAH RIGHT! YOU DON'T GO ANYWHERE OUT OF OAK PARK,CA 95820 :0
> *


Sup Bro you coming down?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Sep 17 2007, 10:03 PM~8813827
> *I THOUGHT IT WOULD ONLY BE RIGHT TO BRING IT, SINCE IT'S STORY STARTED HERE ON LAY IT LOW....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 18 2007, 09:23 AM~8815940
> *Sup Bro you coming down?
> *


sup regal king?? its getting closer bro... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

any one goin to sams after the picnic
not to far of a drive?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Sep 18 2007, 12:24 PM~8817265
> *any one goin to sams after the picnic
> not to far of a drive?
> *


:wave: ME !!!!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Sep 18 2007, 12:24 PM~8817265
> *any one goin to sams after the picnic
> not to far of a drive?
> *


If my kids last that long then I will


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Sep 18 2007, 12:24 PM~8817265
> *any one goin to sams after the picnic
> not to far of a drive?
> *


i'll at least drive by on my way home :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 18 2007, 02:40 PM~8818239
> *i'll at least drive by on my way home :0  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 18 2007, 09:23 AM~8815940
> *Sup Bro you coming down?
> *


YOU SAID "IF I COME TO THE PICNIC.. YOU WOULD COME TO SAC FOR OUR SHOW"
OCT. 14TH SEE YOU THERE..... :biggrin: RIGHT!


----------



## djdavev (Aug 28, 2007)

Isn't the Bay Bombs Show that same day in Antioch?


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

uffin: should be out there. tryin to find a good deal on some tires 155/80/13

anybody got the hook up or know of the lowest prices around the way


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 18 2007, 09:45 PM~8821479
> *uffin: should be out there. tryin to find a good deal on some tires 155/80/13
> 
> anybody got the hook up or know of the lowest prices around the way
> *


Man from what I hear sears sometimes be having killer deals, but you looking for shaved or skinny whites :dunno:




Either way hope to see ya' out there


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

skinny. either way i will b out there as long as weather permits

:thumbsup: good lookin out


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=234519&st=4240


after the fact fellas


----------



## 33rdFleetWood (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 18 2007, 09:45 PM~8821479
> *uffin: should be out there. tryin to find a good deal on some tires 155/80/13
> 
> anybody got the hook up or know of the lowest prices around the way
> *


sears does have some killer deals i picked some up a couple weeks ago for like under sixty bucks for two u they just wont mount them the sears at eastridge had them in stock cheap


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Possibility that some homies from Majestics compton might come through and Goodtimes c.c. :0


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

It's going to be cold that day .... Regal King .... you want to meet up out side the gates at 6am .... we need to make sure we take all the extra tables .... Also make sure if people are going to drink that they keep it on the down low cause cops will stop by and check ....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Yeah 6am sounds good to me just to make sure we have enough tables, I was thinking of parking my 65 as close to the tables as possibble that way people can just make their way to my trunk and grab a cold one instead of having them out in the open.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

good luck homies i hope everything goes well


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 19 2007, 11:34 AM~8824577
> *good luck homies i hope everything goes well
> *


Not going to make it out?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 19 2007, 11:35 AM~8824584
> *Not going to make it out?
> *



no homie i have a staff retreat n going 2 celebrate my wife's b day afterwards but i might get fire before da so i won't have 2 go  will c


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 19 2007, 11:43 AM~8824647
> *no homie i have a staff retreat n going 2 celebrate my wife's b day afterwards but i might get fire before da so i won't have 2 go    will c
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 19 2007, 01:31 PM~8825321
> *
> *





:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider+Sep 19 2007, 11:43 AM~8824647-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



finally caught on to your cochino ass on layitlow huh :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 19 2007, 02:40 PM~8825849
> *finally caught on to your cochino ass on layitlow huh :biggrin:
> *





:werd: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

Do we bring our own food to grill or is it a potluck type of picnic??


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

bring your own food... it will be a good turn out hope to see ya there :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Sep 19 2007, 07:39 PM~8828785
> *Do we bring our own food to grill or is it a potluck type of picnic??
> *


your going to be my food.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Sep 19 2007, 08:39 PM~8828785
> *Do we bring our own food to grill or is it a potluck type of picnic??
> *


Its bring enough food for your party, but I'm sure people will share with those who didn't bring anything.


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 19 2007, 09:46 PM~8828836
> *Its bring enough food for your party, but I'm sure people will share with those who didn't bring anything.
> *


Is this an alcohol free picnic??


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 19 2007, 08:42 PM~8828808
> *bring your own food...    it will  be a good turn out hope to see ya there :thumbsup:
> *


Niggs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Little Niggs got competiton for you !!!! :0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

most likely i'm going to be there about 8-9 so save me a good spot..i'm taking my bbq grille, most likely going to have my homie IMP65 drive the lincoln


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 19 2007, 09:50 PM~8828860
> *most likely i'm going to be there about 8-9 so save me a good spot..i'm taking my bbq grille, most likely going to have my homie IMP65 drive the lincoln
> *


???


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Sep 19 2007, 08:47 PM~8828841
> *Is this an alcohol free picnic??
> *


The park supposedly does not allow alcohol but I'm making the trunk our personal beer chest  so the alcohol MUST be kept in your hand or in my trunk


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Sep 19 2007, 10:54 PM~8828885
> *???
> *


opps it was ment 4 regal king


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 19 2007, 09:58 PM~8828912
> *opps it was ment 4 regal king
> *


No problem.........


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King+Sep 19 2007, 08:57 PM~8828906-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT YA'


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

Gilbert u bring out the lincoln?


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

uffin: should b there as long as weather permits

:thumbsup: good lookini out regal king, sears came thru, 19.99 a tire. just need to get them mounted.

bringing out the newest project.
dont trip on the condition, jsut invision the possibilities :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 19 2007, 09:13 PM~8828995
> *Gilbert u bring out the lincoln?
> *


Eddie can u get a hold of Rebirth?


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

I BELIEVE THAT ANY PARK YOU PAY TO GET IN,YOU ARE ALLOWED TO DRINK
ITS THE RESIDENTIAL PARKS THAT YOU CANT...RIGHT OR WRONG???


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 19 2007, 09:18 PM~8829019
> *uffin: should b there as long as weather permits
> 
> :thumbsup: good lookini out regal king, sears came thru, 19.99 a tire. just need to get them mounted.
> ...


Don't trip bout the weather, it might be ugly the next few dayz but its not suppost to rain that day just morning fog
So everyone come through.......
There is a place in South city that will mount em for a few bucks


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

looks like its gonna be a good turn out regal king! make sure you fooos take plenty of pics and maybe a video for us that cant make it.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 19 2007, 11:21 PM~8829032
> *Eddie can u get a hold of Rebirth?
> *


already called harry with the buick rivi..the orange one...and told him and his club to come though..should be a good turn out...told him on saterday night


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

looks like its gonna be a good turn out regal king! make sure you fooos take plenty of pics and maybe a video for us that cant make it.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Sep 19 2007, 09:24 PM~8829050
> *I BELIEVE THAT ANY PARK YOU PAY TO GET IN,YOU ARE ALLOWED TO DRINK
> ITS THE RESIDENTIAL PARKS THAT YOU CANT...RIGHT OR WRONG???
> *


Yeah but at the Bay Area Bosses Picnic the Rangers were kinda scopeing the place, so I say lets keep it on the DL or bring some hard shit


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75+Sep 19 2007, 09:29 PM~8829088-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Good looking out :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

* Attention All Clubs, bring your banners for a group Picture to post up *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 19 2007, 09:50 PM~8829273
> * for sure homie, your my motivation behind this one, if it were not for you telling me and Locs650 about throwing this then it prolly wouldn't have ever happened, next year its mandatory that NORCAL75 shows up :biggrin:
> *


im telling you bro.. if it wasnt my cousins wedding that day... id be there friday night! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Sep 19 2007, 11:27 PM~8829992
> *im telling you bro.. if it wasnt my cousins wedding that day... id be there friday night! :biggrin:
> *




DID U GET A JOB YET? :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

OK so it might rain .... what is the plan now? Do we want to cancel and plan for this next year in the beginning of summer or just try our chances and see if it rains?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

EVERYBODY TAKE A TENT :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 20 2007, 09:41 AM~8832202
> *EVERYBODY TAKE A TENT  :biggrin:
> *


we could tie all the canopies together so everyone can walk around and not get wet .... :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 20 2007, 09:19 AM~8832052
> *DID U GET A JOB YET?  :biggrin:
> *


not yet  hook it up with a yob loco!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 20 2007, 09:44 AM~8832229
> *we could tie all the canopies together so everyone can walk around and not get wet ....  :biggrin:
> *


so i take it the weather is kinda shitty out there too?? its all over cast and windy n shit out here in the valley


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Sep 20 2007, 09:46 AM~8832248
> *so i take it the weather is kinda shitty out there too?? its all over cast and windy n shit out here in the valley
> *


Yeah and they are saying chances of rain today and chances of rain on saturday .... I will keep checking but it is not looking good ....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

IM FUCKEN PISSED................... AND IM NOT USUALLY FUCKEN PISSED


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 20 2007, 09:52 AM~8832290
> *IM FUCKEN PISSED................... AND IM NOT USUALLY FUCKEN PISSED
> *


Don't stress bro .... if it doesn't happen this weekend we will plan for it first thing next season .... and we will make sure to see if we can get one of the pavilions at that place ....


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

keep your heads up homies.. alittle wind and overcast never stopped nobody


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Sep 20 2007, 10:11 AM~8832390
> *keep your heads up homies.. alittle wind and overcast never stopped nobody
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 20 2007, 10:00 AM~8832339
> *Don't stress bro .... if it doesn't happen this weekend we will plan for it first thing next season .... and we will make sure to see if we can get one of the pavilions at that place ....
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

lets take it day by day loc.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 20 2007, 11:02 AM~8832813
> *lets take it day by day loc.
> *


That is what i am thinking too ....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Sep 20 2007, 09:44 AM~8832232
> *not yet  hook it up with a yob loco!
> *





SHIT I WAS ALMOST GOING 2 B NEXT U ON DA UNEMPLOYMENT LINE  PERO ME LA PELARON :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 20 2007, 12:59 PM~8833878
> *SHIT I WAS ALMOST GOING 2 B NEXT U ON DA UNEMPLOYMENT LINE    PERO ME LA PELARON  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


y luego? has me el paro. salinas isnt too far from here


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Sep 20 2007, 01:02 PM~8833918
> *y luego? has me el paro. salinas isnt too far from here
> *



OK LET ME C IF I CAN GET THIS CHANATE FIRED :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 20 2007, 01:06 PM~8833955
> *OK LET ME C IF I CAN GET THIS CHANATE FIRED  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 20 2007, 09:25 AM~8832088
> *OK so it might rain .... what is the plan now? Do we want to cancel and plan for this next year in the beginning of summer or just try our chances and see if it rains?
> *


DAMN THAT SUCKS IM NOT GONNA BE ABLE TO GO ANYWAYS MY CARS GETTIN PAINTED GOOD LUCK :angry:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Sep 20 2007, 02:56 PM~8834864
> *DAMN THAT SUCKS IM NOT GONNA BE ABLE TO GO ANYWAYS MY CARS GETTIN PAINTED GOOD LUCK :angry:
> *


All good bro ....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

well


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 20 2007, 03:04 PM~8834916
> *well
> *


Fuck the rain we will be there .... so lets ROLL


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 20 2007, 03:10 PM~8834944
> *Fuck the rain we will be there .... so lets ROLL
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :werd:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

fuck the weather man, there never right anyways


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 20 2007, 04:05 PM~8835287
> *fuck the weather man, there  never right anyways
> *


*
True Riderz cruise in any weather * :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 20 2007, 05:09 PM~8835304
> *
> True Riderz cruise in any weather  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 20 2007, 04:17 PM~8835368
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 19 2007, 08:13 PM~8828995
> *Gilbert u bring out the lincoln?
> *


 :0 possibly. i need batteries. my main goal was to bring out the 68 project


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 19 2007, 08:27 PM~8829073
> *Don't trip bout the weather, it might be ugly the next few dayz but its not suppost to rain that day just morning fog
> So everyone come through.......
> There is a place in South city that will mount em for a few bucks
> *


 :biggrin: just got 
back , the homies mounted them for me :thumbsup: 


a little worried though. one rim had a lil chunk of seal missing........ not leaking though :dunno:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 20 2007, 08:41 PM~8836198
> *:0 possibly. i need batteries. my main goal was to bring out the 68 project
> *


as long as you make it homie...wuz up with u sj deuce, you making a day view


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Sep 20 2007, 02:56 PM~8834864
> *DAMN THAT SUCKS IM NOT GONNA BE ABLE TO GO ANYWAYS MY CARS GETTIN PAINTED GOOD LUCK :angry:
> *


you dont have to bring your car.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 20 2007, 03:04 PM~8834916
> *well
> *


are you bringing your daughters hopper?


and will your daughter jake be hopping it again or will your daughter that ownes it? :0 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 20 2007, 08:05 PM~8836837
> *are you bringing your daughters hopper?
> and will your daughter jake be hopping it again or will your daughter that ownes it? :0  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


na its finished for the year im fresh out of cars


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 20 2007, 08:41 PM~8837139
> *na its finished for the year im fresh out of cars
> *


But your going right?


----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

HOPE TO SEE ALOT OFF PEOPLE OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

:machinegun: :guns: RAIN


----------



## dough boy (Jun 12, 2007)

i know its off topic but i owe this to the homie locd650 thanks for showin love at our bbq n everyone else who showed face 1 love


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

TTT for Layitlow Picnic BAY AREA


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

I'll be in Newark that day but I'll try to make it out there with some TWOTONZ calenders for sale


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 21 2007, 12:23 AM~8838413
> *I'll be in Newark that day but I'll try to make it out there with some TWOTONZ calenders for sale
> *


I'll take a calender, and I'll save you a beer, homie, I owe you one 
You can make it out here because newark is down the road


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 21 2007, 02:23 AM~8838413
> *I'll be in Newark that day but I'll try to make it out there with some TWOTONZ calenders for sale
> *


bring the calenders, i'll take one...there for a good cause....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

so is this going down?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 21 2007, 09:14 AM~8840146
> *so is this going down?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 



RAIN OR SHINE !!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

WUT'S DA ADD 2 DA PARK?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

KEEP IT SATURDAY..............SUNDAYS FOOTBALL :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 21 2007, 09:14 AM~8840146
> *so is this going down?
> *


Rain or shine or clouds .... fuck it we doin it ..... if people can not drive their low lows in the rain then bring the dailies .....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 21 2007, 09:31 AM~8840273
> *KEEP IT SATURDAY..............SUNDAYS FOOTBALL :biggrin:
> *


That's what i told Regal King .... :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

lucky i double checked da add cuz i had printed out da wrong 1 hehehehehehe


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

have fun out there drink a beer for me and make the cochinos proud :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 21 2007, 09:37 AM~8840327
> *have fun out there drink a beer for me and make the cochinos proud :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

will tried 2 go!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 20 2007, 08:48 PM~8836650
> *as long as you make it homie...wuz up with u sj deuce, you making a day view
> *


na last week was my last week to dip


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@Sep 21 2007, 11:45 AM~8841265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


come through :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 21 2007, 01:46 PM~8841269
> *na last week was my last week to dip
> *


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

http://www.weather.com/weather/wxdetail/US...pnav_undeclared
hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

MY CARS ALLERGIC TO WATER...WEIRD HUH


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 21 2007, 03:46 PM~8842854
> *http://www.weather.com/weather/wxdetail/US...pnav_undeclared
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


FUCK it we doin it rain or shine .... just have to make sure to bring a few tents ....


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 21 2007, 05:53 PM~8842907
> *FUCK it we doin it rain or shine .... just have to make sure to bring a few tents ....
> *



i'm not tripping as long as i'm not alone


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 21 2007, 04:12 PM~8842996
> *i'm not tripping as long as i'm not alone
> *





i'll b there  bout 3 thou


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 21 2007, 03:53 PM~8842907
> *FUCK it we doin it rain or shine .... just have to make sure to bring a few tents ....
> *


WE WILL SHOOT BY FOR A LITTLE WHILE


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50+Sep 21 2007, 04:12 PM~8842996-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WE WILL BE HAVING A BBQ ON SEPT 30TH AT LAKE CUNNINGHAM PARK.
ALL FOOD AND DRINKS WILL BE PROVIDED BY LUXURIOUS AND BUFFY SPARICINO BAIL BONDS.
WE WILL HAVE A JUMPER, MUSIC AND GIVING AWARDS FOR CARS. PLEASE COME BY WITH THE FAMILY AND ENJOY A FUN FILLED DAY IN THE BIG SJ.....

HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 21 2007, 05:03 PM~8843259
> *WE WILL BE HAVING A BBQ ON SEPT 30TH AT LAKE CUNNINGHAM PARK.
> ALL FOOD AND DRINKS WILL BE PROVIDED BY LUXURIOUS AND BUFFY SPARICINO BAIL BONDS.
> WE WILL HAVE A JUMPER, MUSIC AND GIVING AWARDS FOR CARS. PLEASE COME BY WITH THE FAMILY AND ENJOY A FUN FILLED DAY IN THE BIG SJ.....
> ...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

ALL BE THERE EARLY TO SELL UNBRELLA'S $5.00 EACH :biggrin:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

somebody tell Pauly to stop doin the raindance :biggrin:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 21 2007, 08:31 AM~8840273
> *KEEP IT SATURDAY..............SUNDAYS FOOTBALL :biggrin:
> *


well if it was sunday the niner game is over at 1 so icould be out there after that...Raider fans wouldnt have an excuse :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Fuck the weather I'm ridin' and my 65 has no wipers :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 21 2007, 07:49 PM~8844098
> *Fuck the weather I'm ridin' and my 65 has no wipers :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

man it hasnt rained over here and im not too far from fremont. :dunno:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Sep 21 2007, 07:09 PM~8843912
> *well if it was sunday the niner game is over at 1 so icould be out there after that...Raider fans wouldnt have an excuse :biggrin:
> *


well im going to the game..... and yes its in pittsburgh, fly out tomorrow morning and back monday so i wont be out there....... goooo steeeeeelers


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:twak:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 21 2007, 10:13 PM~8844927
> *:twak:
> *


:0


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

EY THIS GOING DOWN OR WUT


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 21 2007, 07:49 PM~8844098
> *Fuck the weather I'm ridin' and my 65 has no wipers :biggrin:
> *


rain x my niggs! shit works like a champ!


best of luck to my fellow bay area riders!! too bad i cant be there to kick it with yall. the next one for sure!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 21 2007, 07:49 PM~8844098
> *Fuck the weather I'm ridin' and my 65 has no wipers :biggrin:
> *


rain x my niggs! shit works like a champ!


best of luck to my fellow bay area riders!! too bad i cant be there to kick it with yall. the next one for sure!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Sep 22 2007, 12:27 AM~8845669
> *EY THIS GOING DOWN OR WUT
> *


:yes:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

RAINED LAST NIGHT, CLOUDY NOW, I'LL BE THERE IN A BIT


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

WHAT TIME IS EVERYONE GOING TO GET THERE? NOT RAINING IN SAC YET BUT STARTING TO SPRINKLE.. TRYING TO LEAVE BY 11:00 A.M. EVERYBODIES STILL RIDING RIGHT?


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 22 2007, 06:51 AM~8846668
> *WHAT TIME IS EVERYONE GOING TO GET THERE? NOT RAINING IN SAC YET BUT STARTING TO SPRINKLE.. TRYING TO LEAVE BY 11:00 A.M. EVERYBODIES  STILL RIDING RIGHT?
> *


i can tell you went to friutridge school. spell check queer.kiss a$$. MY BACK HURTS. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 22 2007, 07:51 AM~8846668
> *WHAT TIME IS EVERYONE GOING TO GET THERE? NOT RAINING IN SAC YET BUT STARTING TO SPRINKLE.. TRYING TO LEAVE BY 11:00 A.M. EVERYBODIES  STILL RIDING RIGHT?
> *


Me and Locs are here now..... we got some canopies set up and some people are fishing

So we riding out here regardless......


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 22 2007, 08:33 AM~8846859
> *Me and Locs are here now..... we got some canopies set up and some people are fishing
> 
> So we riding out here regardless......
> *


yo eddie tryin to be there laters. aratos


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

Rain hno: :no:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 22 2007, 09:46 AM~8847125
> *:biggrin:
> *



so eddy we'll be there @ 12ish , so keep da carne asada warm :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Sep 22 2007, 09:53 AM~8847145
> *so eddy we'll be there @ 12ish , so keep da carne asada warm  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

startin to clear up in frisco


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

3 of my members said they are going to be out there, Im not going to be able to go cause I no one to cover my shift... Eddie you know how my job works??


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Sep 22 2007, 10:28 AM~8847265
> *3 of my members said they are going to be out there, Im not going to be able to go cause I no one to cover my shift... Eddie you know how my job works??
> *



Call-in sick homie


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Sep 22 2007, 10:30 AM~8847268
> *Call-in sick homie
> *


 :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 22 2007, 10:36 AM~8847287
> *:thumbsup:
> *


REGAL KING HAVE YOU AND LOCS STARTED BBQing????


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 22 2007, 08:33 AM~8846859
> *Me and Locs are here now..... we got some canopies set up and some people are fishing
> 
> So we riding out here regardless......
> *


what's it like out there? does it look like rain? is it cold? windy???????? sunny lol!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 22 2007, 10:42 AM~8847307
> *what's it like out there? does it look like rain? is it cold? windy???????? sunny lol!
> *



"Overcast", the whole bay area


----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

EDDY WHAT HAPPEND BRO WOW


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

we've been debating on taking the cars or not.... it just stopped raining here right now.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 22 2007, 10:36 AM~8847287
> *:thumbsup:
> *


they said it's going to rain at noon then stop for a while & again at 4


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

STILL RAINING IN SAN JO!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Sep 22 2007, 10:28 AM~8847265
> *3 of my members said they are going to be out there, Im not going to be able to go cause I no one to cover my shift... Eddie you know how my job works??
> *


All Good Homie I know bout your job, because I'm in the same boat.... actually have to work graveyard 12 to 8am tonight
But its all love I'll be awaiting your club


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

still raining here in SJ

tell everyone i said whats up and bring me back a plate :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Sep 22 2007, 10:39 AM~8847297-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well me and Locs have our cars out here, but either way come by we are out here, Low Creations is out here and from the calls I'm getting people are still coming out....





Its slowly clearing up right now til about 5pm then its prolly going to rain again.


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

we should be there within the next 2 hours.


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

ILL BE OUT THERE HOPEFULLY SOON WAITIN FOR MY CAR TO BE DONE


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigrick+Sep 22 2007, 11:42 AM~8847564-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right on !!!


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i will be there soon.


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

WUTSUP WIT THE CRUISE AFTERWARDS


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

HEY ANY ONE HAVE DIRECTIONS


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

See we aint lying :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

SORRY WE COULDNT MAKE IT REGAL KING. WE WERE OUT THERE LAST NIGHT PICKING UP THE WAGON. TRAFFIC IS A BITCH OUT THERE. IT TOOK US 10 HOURS ROUND TRIP.

FUCKING ASIANS CANT DRIVE FOR SHIT OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!
WE HAD 3-4 ENCOUNTERS WITH THOSE FUCKERS


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 22 2007, 12:17 PM~8847684
> *SORRY WE COULDNT MAKE IT REGAL KING. WE WERE OUT THERE LAST NIGHT PICKING UP THE WAGON. TRAFFIC IS A BITCH OUT THERE. IT TOOK US 10 HOURS ROUND TRIP.
> 
> FUCKING ASIANS CANT DRIVE FOR SHIT OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Arnt you Asian? :dunno:




All good bro, next year


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

we will be there soon.... ill bring the convert. thats what the tops for.  not taking the cadi though, i dont want to have to clean the undercarriage again.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 22 2007, 12:31 PM~8847737
> *we will be there soon.... ill bring the convert. thats what the tops for.   not taking the cadi though, i dont want to have to clean the undercarriage again.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King+Sep 22 2007, 12:24 PM~8847709-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Well its 5pm we had a good turnout
But the cops (4) kicked us out and even had a helicopter (I know I know pics or it didn't happen, well pics are coming)
So we ended up leaving but the timing was good....


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: you guys holding it down. sorry i didnt make it. like i said i goal was to bring out the 68 project.

if it wasnt for the 3 inch hole from quarter to quarter (rust) i would of rolled rain or not.

but the current repairs are going to be enough to handle  
see you guys at lux's bbq next week


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 22 2007, 04:03 PM~8848834
> *Well its 5pm we had a good turnout
> But the cops (4) kicked us out and even had a helicopter (I know I know pics or it didn't happen, well pics are coming)
> So we ended up leaving but the timing was good....
> *


 :angry: wut they kick u out 4


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 22 2007, 05:07 PM~8848852
> *:thumbsup: you guys holding it down. sorry i didnt make it. like i said i goal was to bring out the 68 project.
> 
> if it wasnt for the 3 inch hole from quarter to quarter (rust) i would of rolled rain or not.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 22 2007, 04:03 PM~8848834
> *Well its 5pm we had a good turnout
> But the cops (4) kicked us out and even had a helicopter (I know I know pics or it didn't happen, well pics are coming)
> So we ended up leaving but the timing was good....
> *


damn cops always got to have a reason to mess with you, even when you just chillin having a good time


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 22 2007, 05:08 PM~8848855
> *:angry: wut they kick u out 4
> *


They said it was too large of a group, that we needed a permit for an assembly of this size, no alcohol, no amplified music, and we got fucked with :angry: this isn't over we will be following up with this situation.... assholes didn't even give us our 5 bucks back :angry:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 22 2007, 05:36 PM~8848938
> *They said it was too large of a group, that we needed a permit for an assembly of this size, no alcohol, no amplified music, and we got fucked with :angry: this isn't over we will be following up with this situation.... assholes didn't even give us our 5 bucks back :angry:
> *


mannn fuck those fools :machinegun: 


im still at work... but will be there at the next one


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 22 2007, 05:42 PM~8848965
> *mannn fuck those fools :machinegun:
> im still at work...  but will be there at the next one
> *


Just come to sam's


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

too large? wut would of happen if ALL th homies rolled out.

would of called out th riot ploice or wut?


is it gonna start being a problem already at that park for future events/


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

I WENT BY THERE THIS AFTERNOON..... IT WAS COOL BUT I DID NOT HAVE TIME TO GET OUT........ JUST WANTED SAY WHAT'S UP TO YOU ALL...... AND HOPEFULLY NEXT TIME I'LL BRING THE CAR TO THE BAY.........
EVERYONE LOOKED GOOD OUT THERE......   BLVDSIXTY


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 22 2007, 06:03 PM~8849067
> *too large? wut would of happen if ALL th homies rolled out.
> 
> would of called out th riot ploice or wut?
> ...


Seems like it might be, Fremont seems to be strict on everything..... :uh:


Next year will be bigger and better 

And a different location, this was a learning experiance, and I know what we could improve to make it better


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Sep 22 2007, 06:05 PM~8849080
> *I WENT BY THERE THIS AFTERNOON..... IT WAS COOL BUT I DID NOT HAVE TIME TO GET OUT........ JUST WANTED SAY WHAT'S UP TO YOU ALL...... AND HOPEFULLY NEXT TIME I'LL BRING THE CAR TO THE BAY.........
> EVERYONE LOOKED GOOD OUT THERE......     BLVDSIXTY
> *


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 22 2007, 07:06 PM~8849092
> *Seems like it might be, Fremont seems to be strict on everything..... :uh:
> Next year will be bigger and better
> 
> ...



BRING IT TO OAKLAND........


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 22 2007, 07:06 PM~8849092
> *Seems like it might be, Fremont seems to be strict on everything..... :uh:
> Next year will be bigger and better
> 
> ...



BRING IT TO OAKLAND........


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

IT WAS COOL TIL THE COPS CAME WUTS CRAKIN TONIGHT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

made it home, pinches placas did not even let me eat :angry: pero fuck it at least i made it got 2 say wut's up 2 some homies  





i got my $5.00 back :biggrin: 



so now i'm taking my kids 2 mcdonalds they just opened a new 1 wit all kinds of games  


hope every 1 made it home safe


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 22 2007, 06:03 PM~8849067
> *too large? wut would of happen if ALL th homies rolled out.
> 
> would of called out th riot ploice or wut?
> ...




its just fremont period... we should do the next on at sams!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Sam's wouldn't hold enough people I don't think, next year I would like more sacramento, central valley people to come out........ But I had a good time, hung out with a bunch of the homies ate some good ass food.... can't complain.....


I will post pics tommorrow


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

pics???
:dunno:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 22 2007, 09:16 PM~8849986
> *Sam's wouldn't hold enough people I don't think, next year I would like more sacramento, central valley people to come out........ But I had a good time, hung out with a bunch of the homies ate some good ass food.... can't complain.....
> I will post pics tommorrow
> *


damn, talk about "rain on your parade", damn pigs. yo eddy sorry We didnt
make it to da bbq, the wife had other plans, being my b-day weekend and all
but definitly will make next year. peace


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

FUCK THEM PUTOS


This is what an unlawful assembly is and we were no where close to thise or acting like this in no way at all.... 


"UNLAWFUL ASSEMBLY"

What is it? 



The California Penal Code Section 407 states: Whenever two or more persons assemble together to do an unlawful act, or do a lawful act in a violent, boisterous, or tumultuous manner, such assembly is an unlawful assembly. 

When the unlawful activities of a group of people escalate to an unmanageable level, in the opinion of the law enforcement officers in charge, they may declare the gathering to be an "Unlawful Assembly" and order the group to disperse. During holiday weekends the number of visitors at the Imperial Sand Dunes can be in the hundreds of thousands. Along with the influx of law abiding sand sport enthusiasts comes a small segment of people that are not law-abiding. In some cases they bring along their unlawful behavior, which includes a host of felonious acts, which can include, grand and petty theft, battery, assault with a deadly weapon and rape. Our sport is not unlike other forms of recreation or social gatherings that attract this unsavory segment of our society. 


What precipitates the “Unlawful Assembly” call? 


The "Unlawful Assembly" call is not something that law enforcement officers do without careful consideration of conditions and crowd dynamics. Officer and public safety is a prime consideration. The use of this law enforcement tactic at Oldsmobile Hill during the recent Halloween and Thanksgiving holiday was preceded by several unlawful acts such as swinging shovels at riders, throwing bottles, and a generally unruly crowd exhibiting no regard for other recreation enthusiasts. When "Gang-like" activity instills itself within the crowd the dynamic shifts from recreation to chaotic behavior. This requires immediate law enforcement action for the safety of everyone. This was not unique to Oldsmobile Hill. Similar activities were experienced at Buttercup Competition Hill on Thanksgiving. An “Unlawful Assembly” call was considered at Buttercup after tires were flattened on a Ranger vehicle. Gang-like activities were also observed at Ogilby and other areas of the ISDRA. 


What California Penal Codes are used for enforcement of “Unlawful Assembly”? 


Title 11 of the California Penal Code, identifies the elements and punishments for Crimes against the Public Peace. Complete information can be found with an Internet search at www.findlaw.com 

Section 409 states: Every person remaining present at the place of any riot, rout, or unlawful assembly, after the same has been lawfully warned to disperse, except public officers and persons assisting them in attempting to disperse the same, is guilty of a Misdemeanor. 

Section 416 states: (a) If two or more persons assemble for the purpose of disturbing the public peace, or committing any unlawful act, and do not disperse on being desired or commanded so to do by a public officer, the persons so offending are severally guilty of a misdemeanor.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

NEXT YEAR IS GOING TO BE BIGGER AND BETTER  different location for sure and I got a few ideas up my sleeve..


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 22 2007, 11:12 PM~8850775
> *NEXT YEAR IS GOING TO BE BIGGER AND BETTER  different location for sure and I got a few ideas up my sleeve..
> *


LAKE CUNNINGHAM PARK IN SAN JOSE  THEY DONT TRIP


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Possibility :dunno:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

thats why they said there was tagging in the bath room and distruction of park property a (tree) we should have just said we was havin a family reunion


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Man I don't wanna be here at work, I'm tired ass hell !!!!! :angry:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 22 2007, 11:24 PM~8850827
> *thats why they said there was tagging in the bath room  and distruction of park  property a (tree)  we should have just said we was havin a family reunion
> *


Since there was no actual damaged tree can't we use that in our defense?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

they said that the size of that gathering needed a permit i was trying to look that up on line and anyways done is done


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 23 2007, 01:11 AM~8850768
> *FUCK THEM PUTOS
> This is what an unlawful assembly is and we were no where close to thise or acting like this in no way at all....
> "UNLAWFUL ASSEMBLY"
> ...


i got badge numbers...main vato is S1


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 22 2007, 11:40 PM~8850897
> *i got badge numbers...main vato is S1
> *


:wave: Hey EDDIE :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 22 2007, 11:12 PM~8850781
> *LAKE CUNNINGHAM PARK IN SAN JOSE  THEY DONT TRIP
> *



bring it 2 toro park


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 23 2007, 01:46 AM~8850926
> *:wave: Hey EDDIE :biggrin:
> *


sup eddie where the pics homie!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 23 2007, 11:49 AM~8851894
> *sup eddie where the pics homie!
> *


just to let you all know...we had so much fucken food there.. i'm still tripping how locs can eat so dam much


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

FUCK DA POLICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ELO408WEST (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 22 2007, 11:12 PM~8850781
> *LAKE CUNNINGHAM PARK IN SAN JOSE  THEY DONT TRIP
> *


X2


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 23 2007, 10:03 AM~8851959
> *FUCK DA POLICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:yes:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 23 2007, 12:03 PM~8851959
> *FUCK DA PARK RANGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


  LET NOT MAKE THEM SOMETHING THERE NOT..THATS WHY I HAD TO CORRECT IT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 22 2007, 11:11 PM~8850768
> *FUCK THEM PUTOS
> This is what an unlawful assembly is and we were no where close to thise or acting like this in no way at all....
> "UNLAWFUL ASSEMBLY"
> ...


THATS FUCKED UP DAWG i CANT BELIEVE THAT SHIT SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THAT BRO...MUTHERFUCKERS :angry:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 22 2007, 09:45 PM~8850612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn they even busted out the ghetto bird


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

THE PICNIC WAS KOO THANKS TO EVERY BODY WHO CAME THREW AND SHOWED THE LOVE FOR LOWRIDING.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Loc's650 was there at 6am in the morning in the rain  

RIGHT ON LOC'S THANKS FOR EVERYTHING BIG HOMIE


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I MADE IT OUT THERE WITH NO WINDSHIELD WIPERS :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 23 2007, 02:14 PM~8853149
> *I MADE IT OUT THERE WITH NO WINDSHIELD WIPERS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WHERES YOUR REGAL?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Eddie (BayTrokita50) Made it out with Family and All :thumbsup: True rider indeed


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 23 2007, 02:15 PM~8853154
> *WHERES YOUR REGAL?
> *


its in the garage, will be out in a couple of years..........  the direction i want to go with the car on my budget I see it done maybe in 2009


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

after about 1pm the weather started to slowly clear up .................


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

then the cooking began ......................... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

PRESTIGE C.C.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

LOW CREATIONS C.C.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

BAY AREA BOSSES C.C.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

CARNALES CUSTOMS C.C.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

LIFE'S FINEST C.C.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

ALSO WANT TO THANK* BLVD KINGS C.C. SAN JOSE CHAPTER*, *LAY EM' LOW C.C. *FOR COMMING OUT AND SHOWING LOVE TO THE LAYITLOW.COM FAMILY......


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

AND ALL OF THE SOLO RIDERZ THAT ALSO CAME AND SUPPORTED :thumbsup:

ANYONE I FORGOT, SORRY BUT IT WAS A GOOD TURNOUT AND I HOPE EVERYONE ENJOYED THE DAY AND THE FOOD.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

THANKS TO JAVIE (SINALOA650) ONE OF THE COOKS FOR THE DAY :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

ONE THING WE WERE NOT SHORT ON WAS FOOD.............. :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

WAYNE CAME THROUGH (CADILLAC HEAVEN)


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

LOW VINTAGE C.C.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

LITTLE NIGGS............. (ENRIQUE650)

THANKS FOR THE HELP HOMIE


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

like i said before, we had no alcohol, no music, no hop, nothing that would be considered illegal, unsafe, or gang related, just a bunch of friends getting together on a cold ass rainy day, instead of the park being happy they made money on a rainy day they call the 5-0 on us....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*the ghetto bird !!!*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 23 2007, 03:29 PM~8853585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm this fuckrs blew this shit out of proportion :angry:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 23 2007, 03:33 PM~8853617
> *damm this fuckrs blew this shit out of proportion :angry:
> *


x2


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

ONCE AGAIN I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE WHO PARTICIPATED IN THE PICNIC, I KNOW THE WEATHER WAS SHITTY, BUT THE TURNOUT WAS STILL A DECENT ONE CONSIDERING THE WEATHER....


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

LOOKS LIKE THE WEATHER OR THE COPPERS WERE ON YOUR SIDE YESTERDAY........


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 23 2007, 04:04 PM~8853840
> *LOOKS LIKE THE WEATHER OR THE COPPERS WERE ON YOUR SIDE YESTERDAY........
> *


:no: THEY SURE WERNT, BUT NEXT YEAR WE WILL DO IT IN THE BEGINNING OF THE SEASON


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> CARNALES CUSTOMS C.C.
> http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/6296/eddiespictures412zd3.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 23 2007, 02:29 PM~8853225
> *CARNALES CUSTOMS C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


we had a good time, thanks 4 erything, the food was good. and fuck da police.
they came an hour after we left. we were on our way bhack when we heard there was cops and a ghetto bird there.
:barf: :buttkick: :guns: :twak: :machinegun:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

thanks bro for comming out and reppin' your club


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 23 2007, 02:43 PM~8853300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why is the white folks look nervous and start running faster :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 23 2007, 05:39 PM~8854364
> *why is the white folks look nervous and start running faster :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

look like a decent turn out regal king! let us know when the next one is so some of us central valley riders can go.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Sep 23 2007, 05:52 PM~8854463
> *look like a decent turn out regal king! let us know when the next one is so some of us central valley riders can go.
> *


for sure homie, we needed some central valley homies and some sacramento homies out here, but the weather kind of made it difficult, and ontop of that the season is almost over, i think next year we will do it either august, july, or june :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 23 2007, 05:54 PM~8854484
> *for sure homie, we needed some central valley homies and some sacramento homies out here, but the weather kind of made it difficult, and ontop of that the season is almost over, i think next year we will do it either august, july, or june  :biggrin:
> *


let me know if i can be of any help.


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 23 2007, 03:36 PM~8853253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice picture :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 23 2007, 02:54 PM~8853358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fo sho got a pic of my whip


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Gotta show everyone some love for comming out, if I missed anyone's car I apoligize, tried getting everyone's whip


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 23 2007, 02:29 PM~8853585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a big ass parking lot doesn't look like a problem fkn cops


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 23 2007, 05:54 PM~8854484
> *for sure homie, we needed some central valley homies and some sacramento homies out here, but the weather kind of made it difficult, and ontop of that the season is almost over, i think next year we will do it either august, july, or june  :biggrin:
> *


HEY GUYS! SORRY I COULDN'T MAKE IT.. THERE WAS A TRAGEDY HERE IN SAC LAST WEEK! A SENSELESS MURDER! THAT DAM WEATHER DIDN'T HELP ANYTHING EITHER!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry8851610
SAC WILL BE HOSTING THE NEXT L.I.L. PICNIC.... HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE COME OUT MEET ONE ANOTHER AND MINGLE.. STILL SAME RULE BRING YOUR OWN. BUT YOU KNOW WERE ALL ONE BIG L.I.L. FAMILY! :biggrin: I'M GLAD TO SEE THE TURNOUT WAS SO GOOD FOR THE CONDITIONS.. THANKS FOR HOSTING THE PICNIC. IT'S ALWAYS LOVE WHEN YOU COME TO THE BAY!! YEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


P.S.
FUCK THE POLICE!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 23 2007, 04:43 PM~8853300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


see me wave 2 you all


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Sep 23 2007, 06:59 PM~8854902
> *fo sho got a pic of my whip
> *


whats up bro, saw your car there but didnt get a chance to meet you.... i had the white 67 impala. :biggrin: 

see everyone at the next one.... (or sams)

and thanks for the help loading and unloading our stuff everybody. did anyone find a green chair?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 23 2007, 10:03 AM~8851959
> *FUCK DA POLICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




:nono: :nono: :nono: they escorted me 2 da park :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 23 2007, 09:52 AM~8851908
> *just to let you all know...we had so much fucken food there.. i'm still tripping how locs can eat so dam much
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 22 2007, 11:11 PM~8850768
> *FUCK THEM PUTOS
> This is what an unlawful assembly is and we were no where close to thise or acting like this in no way at all....
> "UNLAWFUL ASSEMBLY"
> ...


i would call a lawyer or al sharpton on this on...


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 23 2007, 10:59 PM~8855815
> *whats up bro, saw your car there but didnt get a chance to meet you.... i had the white 67 impala. :biggrin:
> 
> see everyone at the next one.... (or sams)
> ...



hahaha..shit i was cleaning the van out last night a i found a new addition to my chair collection..lol...green with a black frame...is there a finders fee...hit me up wayne


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 23 2007, 11:32 PM~8856042
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: they escorted me 2 da park  :biggrin:
> *


i knew it was you..they seen those raider flags and bay area bosses 49ers tents and they said OOOooHHHhh shit....


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 23 2007, 03:29 PM~8853585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mannnnn thats fucked up.... hey guys I think we should start building hot rods what you think??? So they wont fuck with us no more???....... Fuck no... lowrider for life!!!!! Let me kick my self on the ass for saying that :buttkick: Naw but if hot rods were there they wouldnt of tripped!! :angry:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 23 2007, 02:29 PM~8853225
> *Thats wuss up... I know that was my boyyy guerro.. wearing his shirt reppin all day!!! wuss up guerro I heared you was the only one out there?? No one else went or mabe they didnt notice them cuz they werent wearing thier shirt... :angry: yup thats it</span></span> *


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Sep 24 2007, 07:46 AM~8858282
> *mannnnn thats fucked up.... hey guys I think we should start building hot rods what you think??? So they wont fuck with us no more???....... Fuck no... lowrider for life!!!!! Let me kick my self on the ass for saying that :buttkick: Naw but if hot rods were there they wouldnt of tripped!! :angry:
> *


OF COURSE NOT HOW MANY COPS DO YOU REALLY SEE AT A GOOD GUYS HOT ROD SHOW A HANDFUL AT THAT..... THEY PROB PISSED CAUSE THE SMELLED THE FOOD AND COULDNT HAVE ANY


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

We offered them food :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 24 2007, 05:23 AM~8857485
> *i knew it was you..they seen those raider flags and bay area bosses 49ers tents and they said OOOooHHHhh shit....
> *






did i mention we won a game :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 24 2007, 09:09 AM~8858377
> *did i mention we won a game  :biggrin:
> *


Congrats on that .... the one and ONLY win ..... :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 24 2007, 09:25 AM~8858486
> *Congrats on that .... the one and ONLY win .....  :biggrin:
> *



THANKS
DON'T TRIP HOMIE U GUYS WILL RECOVER FROM DA SPANKED :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 24 2007, 08:58 AM~8858327
> *We offered them food :biggrin:
> *


No i offered food and he asked for my ID and ran it thought he would get me on a warrant or being on parole or something .... The little ranger fucks were just being racist and were scared cause our homies from Lay M Low - East Palo Alto got there....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 24 2007, 09:34 AM~8858537
> *THANKS
> DON'T TRIP HOMIE U GUYS WILL RECOVER FROM DA SPANKED  :biggrin:
> *


Oh we will..... we have the seagulls next ... who do you guys play?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 24 2007, 09:36 AM~8858554
> *No i offered food and he asked for my ID and ran it thought he would get me on a warrant or being on parole or something .... The little ranger fucks were just being racist and were scared cause our homies from Lay M Low - East Palo Alto got there....
> *


Then they wonder why we have hate towards the police :uh:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 24 2007, 09:39 AM~8858572
> *Then they wonder why we have hate towards the police :uh:
> *


I told the real cop that .... i said he was being somewhat cool but the other park cops were being dicks trying to flex on everyone and i said that is what gives cops bad names ....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 24 2007, 09:38 AM~8858568
> *Oh we will..... we have the seagulls next ... who do you guys play?
> *



DOLPHINS, PINCHES PLACAS WERE ACTING CULEROS BUT OH WELL AT LEAST NOBODY GOT A TICKETS OR ARRESTED BECAUSE U KNOW THAT'S WUT THEY WANTED SO THEY CAME EMPTY


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 24 2007, 09:46 AM~8858620
> *DOLPHINS, PINCHES PLACAS WERE ACTING CULEROS BUT OH WELL AT LEAST NOBODY GOT A TICKETS OR ARRESTED BECAUSE U KNOW THAT'S WUT THEY WANTED SO THEY CAME EMPTY
> *


NO fuck them they had nothing on us that is why they didn't give anyone a ticket .... the one park cop was like see i could give everyone a ticket for unlawful assembly but i let you guys go .... that is their bitch excuse that they had nothing on us ....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 24 2007, 09:48 AM~8858630
> *NO fuck them they had nothing on us that is why they didn't give anyone a ticket .... the one park cop was like see i could give everyone a ticket for unlawful assembly but i let you guys go .... that is their bitch excuse that they had nothing on us ....
> *



I KNOW HUH, WELL AT LEAST U GOT 2 EAT :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 24 2007, 09:52 AM~8858651
> *I KNOW HUH, WELL AT LEAST U GOT 2 EAT  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


Sorry bro .... you should of followed us we went to a members house who is 5 minutes away and his dad started the chicken again ....


----------



## EEVLWYS (Oct 8, 2006)

i wish i could have made it out there, it fuking suks that the pinche cops always have to fuk up shit for everyone...............don't we have any lil members that are cops???........next time we bring our own PD.

glad to see everyone had a good time wit lots of food


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 24 2007, 10:00 AM~8858695
> *Sorry bro .... you should of followed us we went to a members house who is 5 minutes away and his dad started the chicken again ....
> *


Locs did you make it in 30minutes :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

no worries as long as you had a good time thats what matters... but there is another bbq this sunday at cunningham park with Luxurious C.C.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 24 2007, 10:17 AM~8858768
> *no worries as long as you had a good time thats what matters... but there is another bbq this sunday at cunningham park with Luxurious C.C.
> *


AND ITS FREE FOOD AND DRINKS ALLDAY LONG

PLENTY OF STUFF FOR THE KIDS TOO :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 24 2007, 10:04 AM~8858733
> *Locs did you make it in 30minutes :biggrin:
> *


you know it :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

That sucks about the cops :angry:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 24 2007, 10:48 AM~8858961
> *That sucks about the cops :angry:
> *


We are not taking this shit though.....we are going to take this to court.... so everyone who was there we need to meet at Sams and get all the pictures and videos that we have and file a complaint ..... my boy from our club is going to talk to a lawyer this week .... it was uncalled for what they did to us .... we were not drinking and only had a small boom box on .... everyone was eating and having a good time .... no one was fighting or tagging or any kinda hyphy shit ..... I say we stick together on this and take this to a higher level and not take this sitting down .... we are grown ass people who were treated like little kids and the cops think that we are not going to do anything about it .....


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 23 2007, 09:32 PM~8856042
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: they escorted me 2 da park  :biggrin:
> *


damm you jess,, you bring the cops everywhere with you :angry: :angry:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650+Sep 24 2007, 10:54 AM~8859011-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




a huevo I wuz da only 1 wearing RAIDERS jersey I needed protections :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 24 2007, 11:04 AM~8859057
> *oh dammmmmmmmmmm
> a huevo I wuz da only 1 wearing RAIDERS jersey I needed protections  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 24 2007, 11:04 AM~8859057
> *oh dammmmmmmmmmm
> a huevo I wuz da only 1 wearing RAIDERS jersey I needed protections  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 24 2007, 10:54 AM~8859011
> *We are not taking this shit though.....we are going to take this to court.... so everyone who was there we need to meet at Sams and get all the pictures and videos that we have and file a complaint ..... my boy from our club is going to talk to a lawyer this week .... it was uncalled for what they did to us .... we were not drinking and only had a small boom box on .... everyone was eating and having a good time .... no one was fighting or tagging or any kinda hyphy shit ..... I say we stick together on this and take this to a higher level and not take this sitting down .... we are grown ass people who were treated like little kids and the cops think that we are not going to do anything about it .....
> *


X999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Sep 24 2007, 08:48 AM~8858290
> *<span style='font-family:Arial'><span style=\'color:red\'>well if i had a shirt i would have had minez on. :loco: :roflmao:*


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 24 2007, 08:54 AM~8858311
> *OF COURSE NOT HOW MANY COPS DO YOU REALLY SEE AT A GOOD GUYS HOT ROD SHOW A HANDFUL AT THAT..... THEY PROB PISSED CAUSE THE SMELLED THE FOOD AND COULDNT HAVE ANY
> *


Actually the Good Guys have to pay out the ass for the security from the Dublin and Pleasanton Police departments. One thing we all need to remember is that the Lowrider life style has always had a black cloud over it. The only way to see the sunny side of it is to be respectful and not cause problems with the cops. The second someone mouths off to them, they instantly go back to the "see, lowriders are thugs and cant act right". The perception has changed in many eyes about the lowrider lifestyle. It will just take time to get it even better. But dont fool yourself, there will always be a small cloud in the sky over us. Its the same for the Hells Angels, every where they go, they are watched and cops are jsut waitin for something to go off. I want there at the park that day, and I appologize for that, but I had a family BBQ to be at. The best action is to get a couple people together and ask for a meeting with the Seargent for that department, and just be civiland questions, and see if there is a way to do it again with their support. I would be willing to help in any way I can. I have had plenty of meetings with cops, and ifyou play the game and play by there rules you would be surprised how far they are willing to go for you. Just my two cents.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 24 2007, 12:35 PM~8859672
> *Actually the Good Guys have to pay out the ass for the security from the Dublin and Pleasanton Police departments. One thing we all need to remember is that the Lowrider life style has always had a black cloud over it. The only way to see the sunny side of it is to be respectful and not cause problems with the cops. The second someone mouths off to them, they instantly go back to the "see, lowriders are thugs and cant act right". The perception has changed in many eyes about the lowrider lifestyle. It will just take time to get it even better. But dont fool yourself, there will always be a small cloud in the sky over us. Its the same for the Hells Angels, every where they go, they are watched and cops are jsut waitin for something to go off. I want there at the park that day, and I appologize for that, but I had a family BBQ to be at. The best action is to get a couple people together and ask for a meeting with the Seargent for that department, and just be civiland questions, and see if there is a way to do it again with their support. I would be willing to help in any way I can. I have had plenty of meetings with cops, and ifyou play the game and play by there rules you would be surprised how far they are willing to go for you. Just my two cents.
> *




Shane has experiance with dealing with these types of matters, I say even though he was not there he will play a big role, we should really all get together at Sam's because it was one of the most mellow functions ever and seriously we were treated like teenage thugs.


----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 23 2007, 03:28 PM~8853577
> *
> 
> 
> ...



there is a blue bird on my shoulder can i kill it


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Anyone still hungry for some more chicken :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 24 2007, 12:35 PM~8859672
> *Actually the Good Guys have to pay out the ass for the security from the Dublin and Pleasanton Police departments. One thing we all need to remember is that the Lowrider life style has always had a black cloud over it. The only way to see the sunny side of it is to be respectful and not cause problems with the cops. The second someone mouths off to them, they instantly go back to the "see, lowriders are thugs and cant act right". The perception has changed in many eyes about the lowrider lifestyle. It will just take time to get it even better. But dont fool yourself, there will always be a small cloud in the sky over us. Its the same for the Hells Angels, every where they go, they are watched and cops are jsut waitin for something to go off. I want there at the park that day, and I appologize for that, but I had a family BBQ to be at. The best action is to get a couple people together and ask for a meeting with the Seargent for that department, and just be civiland questions, and see if there is a way to do it again with their support. I would be willing to help in any way I can. I have had plenty of meetings with cops, and ifyou play the game and play by there rules you would be surprised how far they are willing to go for you. Just my two cents.
> *


I found the chief of police's email address for the regional police department .... 










The guy on the far right was the one who kept mean mugging everyone and saying this is not a debate ....


----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 24 2007, 12:51 PM~8859754
> *Anyone still hungry for some more chicken  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: i can smell it from hear


----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 24 2007, 12:53 PM~8859768
> *I found the chief of police's email address for the regional police department ....
> 
> 
> ...



haha he is still standing like robocop.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

What do you guys think? Get together and put our minds together or everyone send an email independantly ?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 24 2007, 12:57 PM~8859788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 24 2007, 12:44 PM~8859715
> *
> 
> Shane has experiance with dealing with these types of matters, I say even though he was not there he will play a big role, we should really all get together at Sam's because it was one of the most mellow functions ever and seriously we were treated like teenage thugs.
> *


Im down to help in any way I can. We will probably always be treated like thugs by one cop or another. But If we keep it on the straight and narrow and make it hard for them to hate, then we win!!!


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 24 2007, 11:51 AM~8859754
> *Anyone still hungry for some more chicken  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn that made my mouth water :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I really like the location, and would like to continue having events out there, but only if we can come to an agreement with the cops because if we are paying 5 bucks to be harrassed then :thumbsdown:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 24 2007, 12:51 PM~8859754
> *Anyone still hungry for some more chicken  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




dammmmmmmm i did not get 2 eat, so let make a formal complain on those sob's :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 24 2007, 01:14 PM~8859937
> *Im down to help in any way I can. We will probably always be treated like thugs by one cop or another. But If we keep it on the straight and narrow and make it hard for them to hate, then we win!!!
> *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 24 2007, 01:14 PM~8859937
> *Im down to help in any way I can. We will probably always be treated like thugs by one cop or another. But If we keep it on the straight and narrow and make it hard for them to hate, then we win!!!
> *


I agree but this time we were on the straight and narrow .... there was no drinking and the music was from a boom box ... the fremont cop even said that everything was cool ... it was those fake as bitch regional cops that were hating .... the fremont cop was going to leave when they got there .....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

The fucked up part is that all the little kids were there asking and wondering why the cops were there and what happened .... why were we being kicked out .... then have to explain to your kids


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Can anyone find anything about what the amount of people at a park are and if you need a permit .... i looked and could not find anything about it ..... 

http://www.ebparks.org/activities/ord38


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 24 2007, 02:32 PM~8860487
> *Can anyone find anything about what the amount of people at a park are and if you need a permit .... i looked and could not find anything about it .....
> 
> http://www.ebparks.org/activities/ord38
> *



shouldnt the $5 at the enterance be the permit? thats one hellaof a strick park
did somebody die there before or what?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

http://www.ebparks.org/activities/ord38/ch4#s408

Section 408 * ASSEMBLY *

SPECIFICALLY SAYS THAT NO GROUP JUST BBQing REQUIRES NO PERMIT

See so we didn't require a permit






Aye check out section 405 nudity


Man are they detailed or what :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 24 2007, 02:07 PM~8860348
> *The fucked up part is that all the little kids were there asking and wondering why the cops were there and what happened .... why were we being kicked out .... then have to explain to your kids
> *


Oh, I know you were on the straight and narrow. I wasnt questioning that. Just was making a comment!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 24 2007, 03:03 PM~8860638
> *Oh, I know you were on the straight and narrow. I wasnt questioning that. Just was making a comment!!
> *


Oh i know you weren't bro ... i was just venting about them that is all .... :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 24 2007, 03:02 PM~8860631
> *http://www.ebparks.org/activities/ord38/ch4#s408
> 
> Section 408  ASSEMBLY
> ...


Yeah see we were not in the wrong 

Quote " (Group picnics, or other similar activities at established picnic areas, do not require a special event permit.) "


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> Anyone still hungry for some more chicken :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> > Anyone still hungry for some more chicken :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

He should hustle that chicken on the block


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 24 2007, 07:39 PM~8862705
> *He should hustle that chicken on the block
> *


DAM! I MISSED OUT... I LOVE ME SOME CHICKEN!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## EEVLWYS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 24 2007, 10:54 AM~8859011
> *We are not taking this shit though.....we are going to take this to court.... so everyone who was there we need to meet at Sams and get all the pictures and videos that we have and file a complaint ..... my boy from our club is going to talk to a lawyer this week .... it was uncalled for what they did to us .... we were not drinking and only had a small boom box on .... everyone was eating and having a good time .... no one was fighting or tagging or any kinda hyphy shit ..... I say we stick together on this and take this to a higher level and not take this sitting down .... we are grown ass people who were treated like little kids and the cops think that we are not going to do anything about it .....
> *


i think we should make some kind of electronic flyer/email announcment that we can foward out to get the word out about this. Lots of people will support us, include the email address who we can write letters to ie. city council members, parks departments, fremont police, etc. Also where people could send donations for legal fees.

My girlfriend is an organizer and is apalled about the way you guys were treated.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Well whatever needs to be done.......

See if we get enough attention on this matter I'm sure we can make an impact

They only saw about 50 of us out there...
But they don't know that we stick together and that we can act civil...
So what's the 1st step :dunno:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

:0 












:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Well this was a 1st.......... I take it as a learning experiance, for next year


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 24 2007, 08:54 AM~8858311
> *OF COURSE NOT HOW MANY COPS DO YOU REALLY SEE AT A GOOD GUYS HOT ROD SHOW A HANDFUL AT THAT..... THEY PROB PISSED CAUSE THE SMELLED THE FOOD AND COULDNT HAVE ANY
> *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by bigrick_@Sep 24 2007, 12:04 PM~8859490
> *well if i had a shirt i would have had minez on. :loco:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> > Anyone still hungry for some more chicken :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 25 2007, 09:36 AM~8866238
> *He said next time we have a picnic like that he would be more than happy to come cook some more chicken as long as the cops do not come and fuck it up ....
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


SHIT THIS TIME I'M GOING 2 B 1ST


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 24 2007, 09:36 PM~8863897
> *Well whatever needs to be done.......
> 
> See if we get enough attention on this matter I'm sure we can make an impact
> ...


We meet at Sam's and get together all the pictures and video's we have .... the VP from our club is talking to a lawyer i think today ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 25 2007, 09:38 AM~8866248
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> SHIT THIS TIME I'M GOING 2 B 1ST
> *


 :biggrin: Next time you get two pieces right away .... :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 25 2007, 08:41 AM~8866271
> *:biggrin: Next time you get two pieces right away ....  :biggrin:
> *


member cochino's like the breast pieces the most :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 25 2007, 08:41 AM~8866271
> *:biggrin: Next time you get two pieces right away ....  :biggrin:
> *


member cochino's like the breast pieces the most :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THE COPS BREAKING UP THE PICNIC LOOKED LIKE A DECENT TURN OUT EVEN WITH THE RAIN, HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR WILL BE BETTER I KNOW I WILL BE ABLE TO MAKE THAT ONE


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Sep 25 2007, 10:34 AM~8866550
> *SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THE COPS BREAKING UP THE PICNIC LOOKED LIKE A DECENT TURN OUT EVEN WITH THE RAIN, HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR WILL BE BETTER I KNOW I WILL BE ABLE TO MAKE THAT ONE
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650+Sep 25 2007, 09:41 AM~8866271-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 25 2007, 09:40 AM~8866261
> *We meet at Sam's and get together all the pictures and video's we have .... the VP from our club is talking to a lawyer i think today ....
> *


KEEP ME INFORMED PLEASE.


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 25 2007, 09:40 AM~8866261
> *We meet at Sam's and get together all the pictures and video's we have .... the VP from our club is talking to a lawyer i think today ....
> *


wHEN????


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I would say this saturday but I know Locs and some other guys are going to be out in Sacramento for the weekend due to the car show..... and then the weekend afer that is vegas :dunno:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 25 2007, 01:30 PM~8867640
> *wHEN????
> *


During the week if we have to ... who ever can meet during the week ....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

That will work, I am free thursday and friday this week.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

GOT THE BADGE NUMBERS


JUST CALL ME

510-938-4072


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 25 2007, 03:31 PM~8868496
> *GOT THE BADGE NUMBERS
> JUST CALL ME
> 
> ...



did u get pulled over cuz a puerco went after u?


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 25 2007, 02:32 PM~8868506
> *did u get pulled over cuz a puerco went after u?
> *


X2.... THATS WHAT I WAS THINKING , THE COP FOLLOWED HIM KIND OF FAST!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 25 2007, 03:31 PM~8868496
> *GOT THE BADGE NUMBERS
> JUST CALL ME
> 
> ...


:0 Your a savage posting up your # !!!!!!!!


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 25 2007, 08:38 AM~8866248
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> SHIT THIS TIME I'M GOING 2 B 1ST
> *


YOU COULD BE FIRST AND I'LL PAY YOUR $5 FOR ENTRANCE AS LONG YOU DON'T WEAR YOUR JERSEY :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

NO I DIDN'T GET PULLED OVER...I WAS TO SLICK FOR THE PIG...THEY WERE PISSED OFF AFTER I TOLD THEM I WAS NOT GOING GIVE THEM MY LICENCE AND TURNED UP MY MUSIC AS I LEFT...


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 25 2007, 07:26 PM~8869190
> *:0 Your a savage posting up your # !!!!!!!!
> *


I HAD IT ON MY AVITAR FOR A YEAR OR SO... WHEN I HAD FREDDYS SHOP LISTED


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 25 2007, 05:36 PM~8869266
> *I HAD IT ON MY AVITAR FOR A YEAR OR SO... WHEN I HAD FREDDYS SHOP LISTED
> *


Oh Yeah that's right :biggrin:




I wouldn't post my # on LIL....... :nono:
I would probably get a bunch of prank calls
And death threats from the offtopicers
:roflmao:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 25 2007, 05:54 PM~8869385
> *Oh Yeah that's right :biggrin:
> I wouldn't post my # on LIL....... :nono:
> I would probably get a bunch of prank calls
> ...


but i can post your number for them


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 25 2007, 05:56 PM~8869400
> *but i can post your number for them
> *


:0


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:0


----------



## WAT IT DO (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 23 2007, 01:38 PM~8853267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Sep 24 2007, 11:05 PM~8864533
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigrick_@Sep 25 2007, 11:35 PM~8871793
> *
> *


:wave: what it dew bro?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style+Sep 25 2007, 05:29 PM~8869223-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 26 2007, 12:00 AM~8871874
> *:wave: what it dew bro?
> *


whats good bro


----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

HOW IS EVERY ONE DOING


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by enrique650_@Sep 26 2007, 02:22 PM~8875259
> *HOW IS EVERY ONE DOING
> *


How are you doing? :scrutinize:


----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 26 2007, 02:57 PM~8875519
> *How are you doing? :scrutinize:
> *



KOO KOO LIKE ALWAYS :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by enrique650_@Sep 26 2007, 03:43 PM~8875876
> *KOO KOO LIKE ALWAYS :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

So when does everyone want to get together at Sam's and discuss the issue with the park and the police? :dunno:


----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 26 2007, 09:04 PM~8877963
> *So when does everyone want to get together at Sam's and discuss the issue with the park and the police? :dunno:
> *


WHEN EVER IT IS ILL BE THERE BRO :biggrin:


----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

THIS ONE IS FOR LOCS I NO HE IS GOING TO LIKE THE PIC.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by enrique650_@Sep 26 2007, 09:51 PM~8878275
> *THIS ONE IS FOR LOCS I NO HE IS GOING TO LIKE THE PIC.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

The cops showing up and forcing eveybody to leave is bullshit! I would follow through with a formal complaint...if not then they can do it again next time. They must provide a valid explanation of how they law they were inforcing was being broken or it is harrasment plain and simple. It was a family function and everybody is either friends or family. If they were all stock rides this would not have happened. You can bitch and complain all you want but unless its to the right people/person then it dont mean shit.  keep in mind there is a complaint contact in every city that is not associated with the police department. I would follow up with them. Couldnt find their contact but can file complaint with PD  

Quote from http://www.fremontpolice.org/ia/ia.html#A5

Who may make a Complaint? 

Any person who witnessed an incident, who feels the Police Department treated him or her in an adverse manner, or has direct/or well founded knowledge of inappropriate actions by any police employee, may make a complaint. 

How do you make a Compliment or Complaint? 

A compliment, or complaint may be made verbally or in writing at any time of the day or night to any police supervisory personnel. Usually, an explanation of the situation in person, by telephone, or by mail is all that is needed to initiate a review or investigation of the matter. If you call or come to the Police Department, you will be referred to an on-duty supervisor. 
Call:
510/790-6800, then dial "O" to speak to a clerk and request the Watch Commander, or 

Write:
Chief of Police
Fremont Police Department
2000 Stevenson Blvd.
Fremont, CA 94537
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 27 2007, 11:59 AM~8881739
> *The cops showing up and forcing eveybody to leave is bullshit! I would follow through with a formal complaint...if not then they can do it again next time. They must provide a valid explanation of how they law they were inforcing was being broken or it is harrasment plain and simple. It was a family function and everybody is either friends or family. If they were all stock rides this would not have happened. You can bitch and complain all you want but unless its to the right people/person then it dont mean shit.   keep in mind there is a complaint contact in every city that is not associated with the police department. I would follow up with them. Couldnt find their contact but can file complaint with PD
> 
> Quote from http://www.fremontpolice.org/ia/ia.html#A5
> ...


GOOD LOOKIN HOMIE!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Oh and guys, dont start spamming the email or sending bullshit :nono: ...give them the oppertunity to dismiss your claims by being a jackass and they will jump at that chance. This is serious and should be handled that way or dont even bother.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:






Good Looking out bro.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

DON'T FORGET COME OUT TO SUPPORT.............................................


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 28 2007, 07:06 AM~8887623
> *DON'T FORGET COME OUT TO SUPPORT.............................................
> 
> 
> ...



regalking you no what this means :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by enrique650_@Sep 28 2007, 10:23 AM~8888886
> *regalking you no what this means :biggrin:
> *


I need to dress up? :0


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Ok guys, putting this info out there because I got tired of being fuked with by SJPD years ago and handled shit the wrong way. Now that I’m older I realize if you don’t do it right then your setting yourself up to be harassed again. The one thing we have here in San Jo but I couldn’t find for Fremont is an independent auditor. They will follow up with formal complaints and have no connection to PD so you know they will do it right and not try and cover for another officer. Find that person and FOLLOW THROUGH with these complaints...think about how many people were there and how many complaints that would amount to...they cannot ignore that.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 28 2007, 11:23 AM~8889291
> *Ok guys, putting this info out there because I got tired of being fuked with by SJPD years ago and handled shit the wrong way. Now that I’m older I realize if you don’t do it right then your setting yourself up to be harassed again. The one thing we have here in San Jo but I couldn’t find for Fremont is an independent auditor. They will follow up with formal complaints and have no connection to PD so you know they will do it right and not try and cover for another officer. Find that person and FOLLOW THROUGH with these complaints...think about how many people were there and how many complaints that would amount to...they cannot ignore that.
> 
> *


:thumbsup: RIGHT ON BIG HOMIE !!!


----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 28 2007, 10:33 AM~8888946
> *I need to dress up?  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by enrique650_@Sep 28 2007, 12:27 PM~8889743
> *:uh:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by enrique650_@Sep 28 2007, 12:27 PM~8889743
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 28 2007, 03:46 PM~8891015
> *
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by enrique650_@Sep 28 2007, 08:22 PM~8892407
> *:roflmao:
> *


:twak: :angry:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

i know i wasnt there but from what i read on here the Fremont Pd was cool with you, i guess it was the EBRP police that were the dicks...just making sure you go after the right guys


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Sep 28 2007, 10:07 PM~8892884
> *i know i wasnt there but from what i read on here the Fremont Pd was cool with you, i guess it was the EBRP police that were the dicks...just making sure you go after the right guys
> *


:thumbsdown: Law Enforcement



















:biggrin:


----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 29 2007, 07:49 AM~8894367
> *:thumbsdown: Law Enforcement
> :biggrin:
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT PICNIC BRO :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I got a few things up my sleeve, so it should be much better


----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 30 2007, 09:33 PM~8904020
> *I got a few things up my sleeve, so it should be much better
> *


 :biggrin: I HAVE SOME THING UP MY SLEEVE ALSO. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

* UPDATE *
Ok so I was on the phone yesterday with the Lt. Of the Park Police Department East Bay for approx. 2hrs....... I should start off with saying he was real professional in the way he handled our conversation although I do not agree with most of the statements he made..... Basicially he said that we were asked to leave the premises due to "illegal Organized gathering" I asked to define "illegal" gathering vs a "legal" gathering and pretty much he said that since we all share a common intrest "LOWRIDERS" that it falls into the catagory of an organized gathering, I explained to him that there was as much organization put into this gathering as any birthday or graduation BBQ but he kept reffering to it being an "event" due to it being a gathering of people that share a common intrest......

I informed him that from our prospective we do not feel as though we broke any rules because there was no alcohol, no music let alone amplified music, no reports of violence, and I even asked him to review the report which he did and responded " you are correct non of those things were listed" so once again I asked him what law or public park rule did we break to be asked to leave the property? He said the rule of an illegal organized event, I tried explaining that a birthday party requires some sort of organization as does a graduation everything in one way or another can be considered an organized gathering..... 
His advice to us was to get a permit next time we decide to have a gathering, and that way we would avoid the same situation. Apparently the police was called in by park staff (the booth employee the same people that took our money to get into the park) and it is their job to respond. I told them we were not upset that the police was present, but the fact that we were asked was a concern and a form of harrassment......
I asked to see if we could hold a meeting between a few of us and their police to get to the bottom of the situation and come to an agreement for further gatherings and he said "it would take too much time" so I asked to file a complaint against the officers that were assigned to us. So now I have a file being processed as a civil complaint against the police deparment and an investigator will be assigned to the the case...........

He also stated that with the graffiti and "possible tree accident" it was enough to ask us to leave on probable cause.... I explained to him that they didn't even investigate the incident, and that there was no questioning the other parties, but they said we were the closest to the restrooms...... I SUGGEST A FEW OF US FILE A COMPLAINT TOWARDS THE OFFICERS BECAUSE IT WAS HARRASSMENT REGARDLESS AND THERE IS POWER IN NUMBERS, THEY DON'T EXPECT US TO LOWRIDERS TO STAND UP AGAINST THIS TYPE OF HARRASSMENT..... 

Maybe we can discuss this at the Low Vintage Show or at Sams everyone that was present get at me and lets make a point (professionally) because they expect us to live up to a thug reputation if anyone wants the phone number or adress please contact me.....


He also said it was our choice and agreement to leave the park, I asked what would have been the alternative to us not leaving and they responded possible arrest therefore I explained to him then in reality that's not a freedom choice......


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 5 2007, 11:13 AM~8938466
> * UPDATE
> Ok so I was on the phone yesterday with the Lt. Of the Park Police Department East Bay for approx. 2hrs....... I should start off with saying he was real professional in the way he handled our conversation although I do not agree with most of the statements he made..... Basicially he said that we were asked to leave the premises due to "illegal Organized gathering" I asked to define "illegal" gathering vs a "legal" gathering and pretty much he said that since we all share a common intrest "LOWRIDERS" that it falls into the catagory of an organized gathering, I explained to him that there was as much organization put into this gathering as any birthday or graduation BBQ but he kept reffering to it being an "event" due to it being a gathering of people that share a common intrest......
> 
> ...


Thanks bro for getting this started and i agree we need to file a complaint so that they know we are not just a bunch of thugs that wanted to hang out .... see even with the Lt. saying that we were an organized event that his way of trying to brush this under the rug .... you are right if it was my kids birthday and i invited everyone one would they say the same thing .... lets all meet up at the show and talk about what steps to take now .... 

Thanks again bro ....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


I thought it was pathetic how he continued saying that it was an agreement between us and them, I explained to him that we all have families and prioritys and we wouldn't even consider staying if the consequences were an arrest, but an agreement usually consist of both parties being happy with the outcome, and I asked about our money and he said that it was a parking fee, we parked and regardless if we stayed or not it was a mandatory fee. :uh: 
When he told me that setting up a meeting would be wasting allot of people's time I responded " would you rather get numerous phone calls from parties present at the park that day instead of a one time meeting ? " and he responded....... No No there is no need for more phone calls I though this was a done deal, I trust you to relay the message to everyone..... :uh: 

WE NEED TO MAKE AN IMPACT...... :yes:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 5 2007, 12:13 PM~8938466
> * UPDATE
> Ok so I was on the phone yesterday with the Lt. Of the Park Police Department East Bay for approx. 2hrs....... I should start off with saying he was real professional in the way he handled our conversation although I do not agree with most of the statements he made..... Basicially he said that we were asked to leave the premises due to "illegal Organized gathering" I asked to define "illegal" gathering vs a "legal" gathering and pretty much he said that since we all share a common intrest "LOWRIDERS" that it falls into the catagory of an organized gathering, I explained to him that there was as much organization put into this gathering as any birthday or graduation BBQ but he kept reffering to it being an "event" due to it being a gathering of people that share a common intrest......
> 
> ...


do the dam thing homie 





> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 5 2007, 01:25 PM~8938852
> *:thumbsup:
> I thought it was pathetic how he continued saying that it was an agreement between us and them, I explained to him that we all have families and prioritys and we wouldn't even consider staying if the consequences were an arrest, but an agreement usually consist of both parties being happy with the outcome, and I asked about our money and he said that it was a parking fee, we parked and regardless if we stayed or not it was a mandatory fee. :uh:
> When he told me that setting up a meeting would be wasting allot of people's time I responded " would you rather get numerous phone calls from parties present at the park that day instead of a one time meeting ? " and he responded....... No No there is no need for more phone calls I though this was a done deal, I trust you to relay the message to everyone..... :uh:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 5 2007, 11:13 AM~8938466
> * UPDATE
> Ok so I was on the phone yesterday with the Lt. Of the Park Police Department East Bay for approx. 2hrs....... I should start off with saying he was real professional in the way he handled our conversation although I do not agree with most of the statements he made..... Basicially he said that we were asked to leave the premises due to "illegal Organized gathering" I asked to define "illegal" gathering vs a "legal" gathering and pretty much he said that since we all share a common intrest "LOWRIDERS" that it falls into the catagory of an organized gathering, I explained to him that there was as much organization put into this gathering as any birthday or graduation BBQ but he kept reffering to it being an "event" due to it being a gathering of people that share a common intrest......
> 
> ...




<span style=\'color:green\'>Let me address the first highlighted dumb ass remark by a LT. at that! By "HIS" definition we (not that I was there but referring to LOWRIDERS in general) were treated no different than any other organized "illegal" gathering would have been dealt with. If 30 rides showed up after a Pleasanton "GOODGUYS" show then it would have been them :scrutinize:

Second the lieutenant had no proof of probable cause! He stated this himself and only referred back to the “illegal gathering”. His reply to a request for meeting is that “It will take too much time” ?????? So what he is saying is that a large group of his constituents feeling as if they were wrongfully accused and removed from a PUBLIC PARK after paying and not being offered a refund for entry fees is a waste of time! 

FOLLOW THROUGH WITH THE REPORT and get as many people involved in doing the same! This is how you stand up for your rights people! Don’t sit back and expect somebody else to take care of it for you! Next time it will be another reason, could be a family thing with a couple of rides showing up and go down just like this. Don’t let them do it.

What was the graffiti / tree incident(s)?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Exactly, I made the 1st move by making the 1st complaint against the police, but I am only one person I hope other also make effort to not just let them put this to rest the way they want it.........





The so called tree incident is this...... according to the police department they were dispatched to our "event" because they received a telephone call regarding a car that "might have hit a tree" which is bullshit, and what gets to me is that they didn't bother even investigating the whole TREE issue, and I even brought that to the LT. Attention and he said "well there doesn't have to be damage to a tree for a tree to have been hit" (come on ya'll get real a tree gets hit with a car but no damage?).


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 5 2007, 05:05 PM~8940463
> *Exactly, I made the 1st move by making the 1st complaint against the police, but I am only one person I hope other also make effort to not just let them put this to rest the way they want it.........
> The so called tree incident is this...... according to the police department they were dispatched to our "event" because they received a telephone call regarding a car that "might have hit a tree" which is bullshit, and what gets to me is that they didn't bother even investigating the whole TREE issue, and I even brought that to the LT. Attention and he said "well there doesn't have to be damage to a tree for a tree to have been hit" (come on ya'll get real a tree gets hit with a car but no damage?).
> *


I would start by contacting a member of each club present and ask them if they could bring this issue up at their next meeting. LOOK EVERYBODY... this is the ONE CHANCE you have of putting the police department on blast! You cannot swing on a cop no matter how mad he/she makes you but you can sure follow through with this.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 5 2007, 05:50 PM~8940664
> *I would start by contacting a member of each club present and ask them if they could bring this issue up at their next meeting. LOOK EVERYBODY... this is the ONE CHANCE you have of putting the police department on blast! You cannot swing on a cop no matter how mad he/she makes you but you can sure follow through with this.
> *


My thoughts exact.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Si se puede. :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Oct 5 2007, 06:35 PM~8940810
> *Si se puede. :thumbsup:
> *


:0 Hablas Espanol????? :0


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 5 2007, 08:47 PM~8941563
> *:0 Hablas Espanol????? :0
> *


Si, porque. :cheesy:


----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

VIVA LA RAZA uffin: uffin: JUST FELT LIKE SAYING THAT


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Oct 6 2007, 05:22 PM~8944626
> *Si, porque. :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Did you get the form yet bro?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

NOT YET, SHOULD HAVE IT SOMETIME MID-NEXT WEEK........
ANY INFO ON A CARWASH YET LOCS?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 11 2007, 10:59 AM~8977284
> *NOT YET, SHOULD HAVE IT SOMETIME MID-NEXT WEEK........
> ANY INFO ON A CARWASH YET LOCS?
> *


We are trying to find a location as the one we were trying for didn't go through .... If nothing can get set for tonight then we are going to have to do it another day instead of rushing for this saturday .... i will call you tonight if we find a place bro .... thanks


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 11 2007, 11:50 AM~8977665
> *We are trying to find a location as the one we were trying for didn't go through .... If nothing can get set for tonight then we are going to have to do it another day instead of rushing for this saturday .... i will call you tonight if we find a place bro .... thanks
> *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Did they mail the forms to you yet?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

BAY AREA/ NOR CAL LAYITLOW PICNIC 2008..............................




















MORE INFO WILL BE UP SHORTLY !!!


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 3 2008, 09:06 AM~9854112
> *BAY AREA/ NOR CAL LAYITLOW PICNIC 2008..............................
> MORE INFO WILL BE UP SHORTLY !!!
> *


PICK A DAY THATS NOT GOING TO RAIN, I DONT HAVE WIPERS ON MY BOMB :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 4 2008, 09:57 PM~9866666
> *PICK A DAY THATS NOT GOING TO RAIN, I DONT HAVE WIPERS ON MY BOMB :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I'll do that Homie.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

also pick a day when da cops don't follow me n stop da picninc :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 5 2008, 01:01 PM~9870171
> *also pick a day when da cops don't follow me n stop da picninc  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Once you pick the location, let me know and I can try and help get a permit for the day. To keep the cops away. Have you guys thought of a hall? I use to do the Toy drives at a hall in Castro Valley that has nice private parking and its a nice ass hall. Cops cant screw with ya there.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Hook me up with the info Homie and I'll look into that :0


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 5 2008, 04:49 PM~9871638
> *Hook me up with the info Homie and I'll look into that :0
> *


Ill try and find the #, or just call the Alemeda County Parks District. They are really easy to deal with.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Locs maybe we can hook whenever you got time in your schedule and go over some of my ideas and see what you think?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 5 2008, 05:11 PM~9871798
> *Locs maybe we can hook whenever you got time in your schedule and go over some of my ideas and see what you think?
> *


Let me know when bro ....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PICAZZO_@Jul 28 2009, 12:06 PM~14605273
> *
> *


Why you got to bring up old shit ..... hahahahaha 



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PICAZZO_@Feb 3 2008, 09:06 AM~9854112
> *BAY AREA/ NOR CAL LAYITLOW PICNIC 2008..............................
> MORE INFO WILL BE UP SHORTLY !!!
> *


is it up yet???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jul 28 2009, 02:01 PM~14606408
> *is it up yet???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------

